# Guerra Ucraina: nuovi colloqui, fumata nera.



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2022)

Concluso il terzo round di colloqui, con l'ennesimo nulla di fatto.

Delegazione ucraina: “Nessun risultato concreto è stato ottenuto su tregua o cessate il fuoco durante il terzo round di colloqui”.
Sarebbero stati fatti piccoli progressi solamente sulla creazione di canali umanitari.

Immediatamente dopo il comunicato, a Kiev suonano le sirene per imminenti attacchi dal cielo.


----------



## Swaitak (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Concluso il terzo round di colloqui, con l'ennesimo nulla di fatto.
> 
> Delegazione ucraina: “Nessun risultato concreto è stato ottenuto su tregua o cessate il fuoco durante il terzo round di colloqui”.
> Sarebbero stati fatti piccoli progressi solamente sulla creazione di canali umanitari.
> ...


che poi anche ci fosse il canale umanitario sicuro, io non manderei mai la mia gente verso il paese nemico (si legge Bielorussia).
Il canale umanitario dovrebbe essere verso paese neutrale
Insomma sti incontri sono sempre più farlocchi.


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

in effetti sembrava strano che risolvessero due giorni prima della harris al confine...

la speranza su quel documento trovato a inizio intervento sulle date "24 febbraio - 6 marzo" è svanita

Kiev vuole vedere più morti e più città distrutte, ancora non è convinta del tutto

forse dovrebbero fare un viaggio in certi luoghi della ex Jugoslavia per notare come certi luoghi distrutti siano rimasti tali
in tv continua a raccontare "ricostruiremo tutte le case, i palazzi etc etc"

verranno ricostruite una minima parte, molte persone non torneranno più in Ucraina, ci sarà miseria diffusa in molte zone
questo succederà concretamente e più lo fanno indugiare peggio sarà


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Concluso il terzo round di colloqui, con l'ennesimo nulla di fatto.
> 
> Delegazione ucraina: “Nessun risultato concreto è stato ottenuto su tregua o cessate il fuoco durante il terzo round di colloqui”.
> Sarebbero stati fatti piccoli progressi solamente sulla creazione di canali umanitari.
> ...



È meglio per l' Ucraina che accetti le condizioni di Mosca( riconoscimento delle repubbliche separatiste, riconoscimento Crimea russa e impegno a non entrare mai nella Nato)prima di subito altrimenti al prossimo tavolo negoziale saranno più deboli di quanto non sono già.


----------



## Mika (7 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> che poi anche ci fosse il canale umanitario sicuro, io non manderei mai la mia gente verso il paese nemico (si legge Bielorussia).
> Il canale umanitario dovrebbe essere verso paese neutrale
> Insomma sti incontri sono sempre più farlocchi.


Sia Bielorussia che Russia.


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Concluso il terzo round di colloqui, con l'ennesimo nulla di fatto.
> 
> Delegazione ucraina: “Nessun risultato concreto è stato ottenuto su tregua o cessate il fuoco durante il terzo round di colloqui”.
> Sarebbero stati fatti piccoli progressi solamente sulla creazione di canali umanitari.
> ...


Buonanotte


----------



## Mika (7 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> È meglio per l' Ucraina che accetti le condizioni di Mosca( riconoscimento delle repubbliche separatiste, riconoscimento Crimea russa e impegno a non entrare mai nella Nato)prima di subito altrimenti al prossimo tavolo negoziale saranno più deboli di quanto non sono già.


Il problema è la richiesta di demilitarizzazione dell'Ucraina.


----------



## 7vinte (7 Marzo 2022)

*Capo Negoziatore Russo:"l'esito dei colloqui non è stato all'altezza delle aspettative russe. I colloqui proseguiranno, ma la Russia non si illude che il prossimo giro possa portare a risultati"*


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Il problema è la richiesta di demilitarizzazione dell'Ucraina.



Se i Russi si mettono a fare sul serio, la demilitarizzazione sarà purtroppo l' ultimo dei problemi per gli Ucraini.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> in effetti sembrava strano che risolvessero due giorni prima della harris al confine...
> 
> la speranza su quel documento trovato a inizio intervento sulle date "24 febbraio - 6 marzo" è svanita
> 
> ...


Se non accettano quelle condizioni sono folli e allora vogliono morire. Zelensky vada in esilio e si goda il fatto che il suo popolo sia salvo


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Il problema è la richiesta di demilitarizzazione dell'Ucraina.


Non è una cosa che mi fa impazzire ma ci può stare se si conclude tutto. Uno stato cuscinetto vero e proprio


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Capo Negoziatore Russo:"l'esito dei colloqui non è stato all'altezza delle aspettative russe. I colloqui proseguiranno, ma la Russia non si illude che il prossimo giro possa portare a risultati"*


Mi pare da queste parole che i russi vogliano un accordo piuttosto che continuare sta guerra


----------



## 7vinte (7 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non è una cosa che mi fa impazzire ma ci può stare se si conclude tutto. Uno stato cuscinetto vero e proprio


E cosa ti fa pensare che i russi, una volta demilitarizzata l'Ucraina, non ne approfittino per un'annessione vera e propria senza incontrare resistenza? Ci fidiamo sulla parola? L'hanno già violata: ci sono accordi che prevedevano la garanzia dell'integrità territoriale ucraina in cambio della de nuclearizzazione


----------



## Mika (7 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non è una cosa che mi fa impazzire ma ci può stare se si conclude tutto. Uno stato cuscinetto vero e proprio


Uno stato cuscinetto grosso il triplo se non di più dell'Italia con 45 M di abitanti. Lo stato cuscinetto lo puoi fare con stati piccoli, non con un paese grosso come l'Ucraina. A sto punto fallo direttamente modello Bielorussia, ma Stato cuscinetto l'Ucraina non ha senso di esistere.


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Se non accettano quelle condizioni sono folli e allora vogliono morire. Zelensky vada in esilio e si goda il fatto che il suo popolo sia salvo


c'è chi non vuole far finire questa situazione, è sempre più evidente
per non parlare di chi vorrebbe farla peggiorare...


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi pare da queste parole che i russi vogliano un accordo piuttosto che continuare sta guerra



La guerra ha un costo economico e umano non indifferente anche per i russi. È ovvio che, anche per l' opinione pubblica interna, non vogliono portare le cose per le lunghe. Non si stanno mica divertendo... Provano a massimizzare il successo minimizzando le perdite.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> E cosa ti fa pensare che i russi, una volta demilitarizzata l'Ucraina, non ne approfittino per un'annessione vera e propria senza incontrare resistenza? Ci fidiamo sulla parola? L'hanno già violata: ci sono accordi che prevedevano la garanzia dell'integrità territoriale ucraina in cambio della de nuclearizzazione



Intanto calmiamo la situazione, pur con condizioni sfavorevoli all'Ucraina e favorevoli ai russi, poi si vedrà. Qui la situazione rischia di scappare di mano in ogni momento.


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Uno stato cuscinetto grosso il triplo se non di più dell'Italia con 45 M di abitanti. Lo stato cuscinetto lo puoi fare con stati piccoli, non con un paese grosso come l'Ucraina. A sto punto fallo direttamente modello Bielorussia, ma Stato cuscinetto l'Ucraina non ha senso di esistere.



Mika,l' Ucraina secondo i capi di stato russi era ed è uno stato cuscinetto. Le dimensioni cosa c'entrano?


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> E cosa ti fa pensare che i russi, una volta demilitarizzata l'Ucraina, non ne approfittino per un'annessione vera e propria senza incontrare resistenza? Ci fidiamo sulla parola? L'hanno già violata: ci sono accordi che prevedevano la garanzia dell'integrità territoriale ucraina in cambio della de nuclearizzazione


E vabbè ma allora ditelo e ci suicidiamo tutto..
Si farà un trattato blindato immagino. Se sconfina sta volta gli va male


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Uno stato cuscinetto grosso il triplo se non di più dell'Italia con 45 M di abitanti. Lo stato cuscinetto lo puoi fare con stati piccoli, non con un paese grosso come l'Ucraina. A sto punto fallo direttamente modello Bielorussia, ma Stato cuscinetto l'Ucraina non ha senso di esistere.


Lo è già stato per anni. Nello scacchiere europeo è il punto di passaggio dall’Europa all’oriente. In parte è un paese russificato. Ma davvero cosa vi aspettate? Che l’ucraina ne esca integra e magari inglobata in ue è nato?


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

Non c'è la reale volontà da ambo le parti di porre fine al conflitto, tra chi non si sente ancora sconfitto e non vuol cedere a tutte le richieste e chi non vuole fare una figura di melma e intende andare fino in fondo.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (7 Marzo 2022)

demilitarizzata l'ucraina e far cadere l'attuale governo per mettere magari qualche filorusso sono richieste utopiche
sono state fatte sapendo che sarebbero state ovviamente rifiutate per per dare una parvenza di dialogo della russia


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> c'è chi non vuole far finire questa situazione, è sempre più evidente
> per non parlare di chi vorrebbe farla peggiorare...


Io non lo so se è così ma non accettare questi accordi è follia. Allora vuol dire che sei pazzo


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> La guerra ha un costo economico e umano non indifferente anche per i russi. È ovvio che, anche per l' opinione pubblica interna, non vogliono portare le cose per le lunghe. Non si stanno mica divertendo... Provano a massimizzare il successo minimizzando le perdite.


Si decisamente quello che penso. Sta guerra li sta rovinando e non riescono a cavare un ragno dal buco. Putin così otterrebbe ciò che vuole senza continuare a buttare denaro e soldati


----------



## 7vinte (7 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Lo è già stato per anni. Nello scacchiere europeo è il punto di passaggio dall’Europa all’oriente. In parte è un paese russificato. Ma davvero cosa vi aspettate? Che l’ucraina ne esca integra e magari inglobata in ue è nato?


Non lo è stato per anni. Dal 2014 è filo occidentale, prima era un pupazzo russo con Janukovic


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Mika,l' Ucraina secondo i capi di stato russi era ed è uno stato cuscinetto. Le dimensioni cosa c'entrano?


Nulla infatti. Per la Russia l’ucraina è Russia che è ben diverso. Ed è un discorso che posso capire


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io non lo so se è così ma non accettare questi accordi è follia. Allora vuol dire che sei pazzo


Se la proposta russa fosse realmente quella pubblicizzata da Mosca (Crimea, Donbas e neutralità) a questo punto gli ucraini avrebbero già firmato da un pezzo.

Mosca fa propaganda per far sfigurare il governo ucraino ed a giudicare da certi commenti letti qua e là in giro per il web e social stanno anche riuscendo a far abboccare qualche persona.


----------



## claudiop77 (7 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi pare da queste parole che i russi vogliano un accordo piuttosto che continuare sta guerra


La guerra costa, ogni giorno in più sono spese.
Anche a loro conviene che non duri un'eternità, ma non rinunceranno all'obiettivo che si erano prefissati, altrimenti sarebbe tutto vanificato.


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Nulla infatti. Per la Russia l’ucraina è Russia che è ben diverso. Ed è un discorso che posso capire



Io credo che qui molti confondano la nozione di Stato cuscinetto, formalmente sovrano ma sostanzialmente dipendente da una superpotenza, dall' annessione o conquista vera e propria.


----------



## Zenos (7 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> È meglio per l' Ucraina che accetti le condizioni di Mosca( riconoscimento delle repubbliche separatiste, riconoscimento Crimea russa e impegno a non entrare mai nella Nato)prima di subito altrimenti al prossimo tavolo negoziale saranno più deboli di quanto non sono già.


Ucraina?mica decide l'Ucraina...


----------



## mabadi (7 Marzo 2022)

ok, certo a noi andrebbero bene le condizioni, meno all'Ucraina.
Comunque servirebbe l'impegno della Russia a non invadere altri Stati altrimenti non abbiamo risolto nulla, salvo regalare alla Moldavia 10 testate atomiche, missili a guida laser ecc,


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Concluso il terzo round di colloqui, con l'ennesimo nulla di fatto.
> 
> Delegazione ucraina: “Nessun risultato concreto è stato ottenuto su tregua o cessate il fuoco durante il terzo round di colloqui”.
> Sarebbero stati fatti piccoli progressi solamente sulla creazione di canali umanitari.
> ...


Non capisco che si incontrano a fare, capisco che devono far vedere di far qualcosa, ma le richieste "estreme" è chiaro non verranno mai accolte.

La Russia mica ha fatto sto casino per avere risultati accettabili, ma per avere GRANDI risultati.

Vedremo, se l' Ucraina si sacrificherà, meglio per noi.

Se oltre ai territori più redditizi la Russia pretende davvero di piazzarci un suo governante, non funzionerà mai.


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Marzo 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ucraina?mica decide l'Ucraina...



Chiunque sia a dirigere le fila...Forse è meglio così.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non c'è la reale volontà da ambo le parti di porre fine al conflitto, tra chi non si sente ancora sconfitto e non vuol cedere a tutte le richieste e chi non vuole fare una figura di melma e intende andare fino in fondo.



L' Ucraina accetterà solo quando non avrà più supporto occidentale o verranno uccisi tutti.

Dal loro punto di vista, perdere per perdere... le provano tutte.

A meno che Mosca avanzi richieste soft e loro decidano di sacrificarsi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se la proposta russa fosse realmente quella pubblicizzata da Mosca (Crimea, Donbas e neutralità) a questo punto gli ucraini avrebbero già firmato da un pezzo.
> 
> Mosca fa propaganda per far sfigurare il governo ucraino ed a giudicare da certi commenti letti qua e là in giro per il web e social stanno anche riuscendo a far abboccare qualche persona.



Non ti credere,perchè fino a ieri gli ucraini (o meglio,kuleba) non volevano cedere neanche il dombass.
Quindi l'eventuale firma non è così scontata,soprattutto se qualcuno (*qualcuno...*) gli fa credere che possono uscirne fuori da vincitori.

E occhio perchè qualche giorno fa lo stesso Putin aveva affermato che ad ogni colloquio avrebbe alzato la posta in gioco,e non è difficile credere alle sue parole...
Per gli ucraini è arrivato il momento di accettare,o firmano ora limitando i danni o finiscono veramente a gambe all'aria.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2022)

Comunque, qualsiasi modo finisca questa vicenda ( speriamo bene), non si torna comunque indietro rispetto a quanto accaduto.

Le minacce di Putin in primis, le sanzioni e l' atto di invadere uno stato come l' Ucraina.
Questo non scomparirà, anche cessasse domani la guerra.

Sapete quale sarebbe, riflettendoci la soluzione migliore di tutte? Proprio per tutti, incluso il popolo russo?

Un governo moderno in Russia, con rapporti pacifici con l' occidente. Ne gioverebbero tutti quanti.

Stiamo qui scervellarci quando sarebbe la madre delle soluzioni.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non lo è stato per anni. Dal 2014 è filo occidentale, prima era un pupazzo russo con Janukovic


Ma questo è normale. Basta conoscere la storia ucraina/russa. Questo è una conseguenza dei casini post urss. Filo occidentale non è possibile per loro, dato il contesto in cui si trovano.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se la proposta russa fosse realmente quella pubblicizzata da Mosca (Crimea, Donbas e neutralità) a questo punto gli ucraini avrebbero già firmato da un pezzo.
> 
> Mosca fa propaganda per far sfigurare il governo ucraino ed a giudicare da certi commenti letti qua e là in giro per il web e social stanno anche riuscendo a far abboccare qualche persona.


Consentimi di dubitare pure dell’Ucraina eh..
Beh invece andare appresso all’attore è cosa buona e giusta eh


----------



## kekkopot (7 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> E cosa ti fa pensare che i russi, una volta demilitarizzata l'Ucraina, non ne approfittino per un'annessione vera e propria senza incontrare resistenza? Ci fidiamo sulla parola? L'hanno già violata: ci sono accordi che prevedevano la garanzia dell'integrità territoriale ucraina in cambio della de nuclearizzazione


L'ho pensato anche io. Io non mi fiderei.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Io credo che qui molti confondano la nozione di Stato cuscinetto, formalmente sovrano ma sostanzialmente dipendente da una superpotenza, dall' annessione o conquista vera e propria.


Si è ovvio..molti sono partiti per la tangente con questa storia. Mi ricorda davvero la questione covid..
Sono sempre esistite queste cose nella storia del mondo. Ma ora sono tutti ucraini no?


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque, qualsiasi modo finisca questa vicenda ( speriamo bene), non si torna comunque indietro rispetto a quanto accaduto.
> 
> Le minacce di Putin in primis, le sanzioni e l' atto di invadere uno stato come l' Ucraina.
> Questo non scomparirà, anche cessasse domani la guerra.
> ...



Già, magari potremmo esportare con le bombe anche in Russia un po' di democrazia, no?Ops, non si può


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si è ovvio..molti sono partiti per la tangente con questa storia. Mi ricorda davvero la questione covid..
> Sono sempre esistite queste cose nella storia del mondo. Ma ora sono tutti ucraini no?



Sono tutti Ucraini fino alla prossima bolletta o nel peggiore dei casi fino ad una leva di massa. Poi vedresti tutti questi paladini della democrazia fare come lo zio Sam in Afghanistan..


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

Zelensky oggi non ha ancora chiesto l'intervento della Nato?


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque, qualsiasi modo finisca questa vicenda ( speriamo bene), non si torna comunque indietro rispetto a quanto accaduto.
> 
> Le minacce di Putin in primis, le sanzioni e l' atto di invadere uno stato come l' Ucraina.
> Questo non scomparirà, anche cessasse domani la guerra.
> ...


Eh grazie tante. Una Russia occidentale al 100% con un governo democratico (o almeno più democratico possibile) sarebbe perfetto per il mondo intero. Ma la vedo dura. Ci vorrebbe un altro Pietro il Grande ma non vedo nessuno adatto..
Ad oggi è chiaro che non si torna più indietro: siamo nella guerra fredda 2.0


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Sono tutti Ucraini fino alla prossima bolletta o nel peggiore dei casi fino ad una leva di massa. Poi vedresti tutti questi paladini della democrazia fare come lo zio Sam in Afghanistan..


Ma io di questo ne sono più che sicuro


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky oggi non ha ancora chiesto l'intervento della Nato?


C’è tempo, là giornata è ancora lunga.


----------



## claudiop77 (7 Marzo 2022)

Se la Russia ha paura della Nato, perché non ci entra pure lei?


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> C’è tempo, là giornata è ancora lunga.



Alla fine la Nato interverrà contro di lui


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky oggi non ha ancora chiesto l'intervento della Nato?



Sì sì, stamattina, ha chiesto ancora la no fly.


----------



## Mika (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sì sì, stamattina, ha chiesto ancora la no fly.


La no fly non si può mettere, altrimenti dopo 10 minuti scoppia la terza guerra mondiale.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky oggi non ha ancora chiesto l'intervento della Nato?



Ecco,l'hai nominato..


*1 minuto fa 
Domani Zelensky interverrà in video a Parlamento Gran Bretagna*


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sì sì, stamattina, ha chiesto ancora la no fly.



Le Nazioni della Nato dovrebbero togliergli pure gli aiuti militari già dati. Almeno torna sulla terra.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> La no fly non si può mettere, altrimenti dopo 10 minuti scoppia la terza guerra mondiale.


L’attore la chiede in loop. Mi sa che non ci arriva…


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Ecco,l'hai nominato..
> 
> 
> 1 minuto fa
> Domani Zelensky interverrà in video a Parlamento Gran Bretagna*



Ok, non lo nomino più.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Marzo 2022)

@Trumpusconi
Tank russi tra i condomini di Kiev, "pronto l'attacco"​La capitale ucraina inizia a percepire la paura di un attacco imminente. 
Le autorita' ucraine temono che il peggio stia per arrivare.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> L’attore la chiede in loop. Mi sa che non ci arriva…



Questo succede a mettere a capo di uno Stato un politico improvvisato.


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se la proposta russa fosse realmente quella pubblicizzata da Mosca (Crimea, Donbas e neutralità) a questo punto gli ucraini avrebbero già firmato da un pezzo.
> 
> Mosca fa propaganda per far sfigurare il governo ucraino ed a giudicare da certi commenti letti qua e là in giro per il web e social stanno anche riuscendo a far abboccare qualche persona.


a me pare invece che Zelensky sia tornato alle origini e si trova molto bene a fare lo show quotidiano.
del resto è diventato milionario scrivendo copioni e recitando in pubblico

a quella proposta basterebbe aggiungere qualcosa su di lui e sulla cerchia militare per farlo diventare inaccettabile...


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2022)

Qualcuno sul pezzo totalmente, mi puo' confermare che lo stato attuale delle cose in Russia, sia questo:

- 15 anni di carcere a chi diffonde fake news ( tipo dire che la Russia ha invaso l' Ucraina)

- distacco dall' internet globale 

E' davvero cosi pari pari come ho capito?
Siamo davvero a questo punto da quelle parti?


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questo succede a mettere a capo di uno Stato un politico improvvisato.


I soliti errori degli Usa


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Già, magari potremmo esportare con le bombe anche in Russia un po' di democrazia, no?Ops, non si può



Beh, prima di questa guerra, avrei sicuramente visto più pronti i russi a fare il salto di qualità.

Non certo la gente di quei paesi di beduini dove abbiamo "esportato la democrazia"


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> @Trumpusconi
> Tank russi tra i condomini di Kiev, "pronto l'attacco"​La capitale ucraina inizia a percepire la paura di un attacco imminente.
> Le autorita' ucraine temono che il peggio stia per arrivare.


È meglio che accetta prima che sia troppo tardi…


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> I soliti errori degli Usa



Mettono tanti governi fasulli, di qualcuno perdono il controllo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Marzo 2022)

Lapid (ministro degli esteri israeliano) : condanniamo invasione ma interessi vitali con Mosca​
E infatti loro non sono finiti nella lista nera 
Noi invece dei perfetti Tafazzi,perchè dalla questione libica non abbiamo imparato proprio niente.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Lapid (ministro degli esteri israeliano) : condanniamo invasione ma interessi vitali con Mosca*​
> E infatti loro non sono finiti nella lista nera
> Noi invece dei perfetti Tafazzi,perchè dalla questione libica non abbiamo imparato proprio niente.



Sostanzialmente ha detto a Zelensky di arrangiarsi.


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh, prima di questa guerra, avrei sicuramente visto più pronti i russi a fare il salto di qualità.
> 
> Non certo la gente di quei paesi di beduini dove abbiamo "esportato la democrazia"



Pazzo, un giorno ci accorgeremo che il mondo non va secondo i desiderata del mondo occidentale.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Pazzo, un giorno ci accorgeremo che il mondo non va secondo i desiderata del mondo occidentale.



Per tua fortuna, e mia, direi che invece il sistema ha funzionato per 70 anni.

Pace e benessere.

Il resto del mondo manco si avvicina a noi, ci sarà un perchè.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sostanzialmente ha detto a Zelensky di arrangiarsi.



Beh,militarmente sicuro  
Ha detto che israele sta già cercando di mediare tra i due stati e sta fornendo tonnellate di aiuti all'ucraina,ma non può spingersi più di cosi.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh,militarmente sicuro
> Ha detto che israele sta già cercando di mediare tra i due stati e sta fornendo tonnellate di aiuti all'ucraina,ma non può spingersi più di cosi.



Sappiamo bene che dire Israele è come dire USA.


----------



## danjr (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Concluso il terzo round di colloqui, con l'ennesimo nulla di fatto.
> 
> Delegazione ucraina: “Nessun risultato concreto è stato ottenuto su tregua o cessate il fuoco durante il terzo round di colloqui”.
> Sarebbero stati fatti piccoli progressi solamente sulla creazione di canali umanitari.
> ...


Per me è giunta l’ora di intervenire


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per tua fortuna, e mia, direi che invece il sistema ha funzionato per 70 anni.
> 
> Pace e benessere.
> 
> Il resto del mondo manco si avvicina a noi, ci sarà un perchè.



Hai detto bene: per 70 anni il sistema ha retto. E ormai da un po' mostra la corda. Forse e dico forse dovremmo accettare il fatto che non tutti i popoli del mondo vogliono il nostro benessere, la nostra democrazia, i nostri fast food, etc. Forse!!


----------



## Albijol (7 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> - distacco dall' internet globale


Su questa cosa hanno smentito PER ADESSO


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Per me è giunta l’ora di intervenire



In che modo ?


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Hai detto bene: per 70 anni il sistema ha retto. E ormai da un po' mostra la corda. Forse e dico forse dovremmo accettare il fatto che non tutti i popoli del mondo vogliono il nostro benessere, la nostra democrazia, i nostri fast food, etc. Forse!!


Certo assolutamente.

L' importante, è che tu non faccia questo discorso per poi lamentarti non appena il tuo benessere cala in modo drastico (dico a te perchè stiamo parlando io e te)

Perchè secondo me, in generale, ho sempre quell' impressione che anche le cose peggiori che possono accadere, per fortuna o fato... quasi tutti pensino "tanto a me non accadrà"

Questa è la mia sensazione

Molta gente, in generale ripeto, non casi specifici, mi da quella sensazione che parla molto bene...ma poi se venisse toccata nel quotidiano, poi si renderebbe conto di parecchie cose.

Noi siamo molto viziati senza rendercente conto, giustamente, ma nulla ci è dato per diritto divino.
Lo possiamo perdere come non ce l'ha il 70% degli abitanti di questo pianeta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2022)

*Il discorso completo del patriarca Krill:

"Inizia una lotta contro la promozione di modelli di vita peccaminosi.
Per otto anni ci sono stati tentativi di distruggere ciò che esiste nel Donbass, dove c’è un rifiuto fondamentale dei cosiddetti valori che oggi vengono offerti da chi rivendica il potere mondiale.
Oggi esiste un test per la lealtà a questo governo, una specie di passaggio a quel mondo 'felice', il mondo del consumo eccessivo, il mondo della libertà visibile. Sapete cos’è questo test? È molto semplice e allo stesso tempo terribile: è una parata gay. Le richieste di far svolgere una parata gay sono considerate un test di lealtà a quel mondo, così potente, e sappiamo che se popoli o Paesi rigettano quelle richieste, restano fuori da quel mondo"*


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Lapid (ministro degli esteri israeliano) : condanniamo invasione ma interessi vitali con Mosca​
> E infatti loro non sono finiti nella lista nera
> Noi invece dei perfetti Tafazzi,perchè dalla questione libica non abbiamo imparato proprio niente.


No perchè in quel caso Isarele darebbe dei nazisti ai russi. Isarele che da del nazista a Putin che da del nazisti a Zielinksi che a sua volta darà dei nazisti a noi che non vogliamo la Fly zone... cortocircuiti


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo assolutamente.
> 
> L' importante, è che tu non faccia questo discorso per poi lamentarti non appena il tuo benessere cala in modo drastico (dico a te perchè stiamo parlando io e te)
> 
> ...



Bè, io prendo ad esempio proprio l' ultimo capoverso del tuo discorso. Un conto è parlare, un altro è fare i fatti. Proprio per questo ammonisco chiunque dica agli Ucraini: andate avanti, combattete fino all' ultima goccia di sangue, perché tanto quel sangue non è il loro. La Guerra è la più grande della tragedie e non può essere affrontata come si fosse in un videogame. Nella vita reale se *****, sei game over per sempre!


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Per me è giunta l’ora di intervenire


Ma dove, momento peggiore di tutti.

Bisognava agire subito, appena ci ha minacciato.

Adesso sarebbe deleterio, almeno allo stato attuale.


----------



## 7vinte (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il discorso completo del patriarca Krill:
> 
> "Inizia una lotta contro la promozione di modelli di vita peccaminosi.
> Per otto anni ci sono stati tentativi di distruggere ciò che esiste nel Donbass, dove c’è un rifiuto fondamentale dei cosiddetti valori che oggi vengono offerti da chi rivendica il potere mondiale.
> Oggi esiste un test per la lealtà a questo governo, una specie di passaggio a quel mondo 'felice', il mondo del consumo eccessivo, il mondo della libertà visibile. Sapete cos’è questo test? È molto semplice e allo stesso tempo terribile: è una parata gay. Le richieste di far svolgere una parata gay sono considerate un test di lealtà a quel mondo, così potente, e sappiamo che se popoli o Paesi rigettano quelle richieste, restano fuori da quel mondo"*


Letto nel contesto qualche ragione ce l'ha anche


----------



## Simo98 (7 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Hai detto bene: per 70 anni il sistema ha retto. E ormai da un po' mostra la corda. Forse e dico forse dovremmo accettare il fatto che non tutti i popoli del mondo vogliono il nostro benessere, la nostra democrazia, i nostri fast food, etc. Forse!!



Mah, non ne ho le prove ma sono fermamente convinto che il modello di vita occidentale sia sempre il più ambito
Nel 2022 a cosa lo puoi contrapporre? In Russia e Cina non mi sembra che vivano nel comunismo degli anni '50, sono anche loro dei capitalismi mascherati, con la differenza di avere meno libertà politica e di espressione


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Bè, io prendo ad esempio proprio l' ultimo capoverso del tuo discorso. Un conto è parlare, un altro è fare i fatti. Proprio per questo ammonisco chiunque dica agli Ucraini: andate avanti, combattete fino all' ultima goccia di sangue, perché tanto quel sangue non è il loro. La Guerra è la più grande della tragedie e non può essere affrontata come si fosse in un videogame. Nella vita reale se *****, sei game over per sempre!


Non lo so, penso ci si debba trovare in determinate situazioni.

Ora noi abbiamo le spalle coperte, quindi è difficile immaginarselo.

Ma se un "mostro" più potente di noi, venisse ad occupare e cercare di soverchiare l' Italia, senza che nessuno ci dia una mano... non so se scapperei.

Di certo andare a fare il profugo a 30/40 anni, in totale povertà... ci penserei bene.
Facile che mi farei accoppare, cercando di portarmi dietro più gente possibile di quella che mi ha distrutto la vita.

Pero' ripeto, tutte fantasie, finchè non ti ci trovi non puoi sapere cosa farai.

Anche se c'è da dire, che se nella storia qualsiasi popolo sarebbe scappato con la coda fra le gambe davanti all'invasore, cosa saremmo forse oggi?


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il discorso completo del patriarca Krill:
> 
> "Inizia una lotta contro la promozione di modelli di vita peccaminosi.
> Per otto anni ci sono stati tentativi di distruggere ciò che esiste nel Donbass, dove c’è un rifiuto fondamentale dei cosiddetti valori che oggi vengono offerti da chi rivendica il potere mondiale.
> Oggi esiste un test per la lealtà a questo governo, una specie di passaggio a quel mondo 'felice', il mondo del consumo eccessivo, il mondo della libertà visibile. Sapete cos’è questo test? È molto semplice e allo stesso tempo terribile: è una parata gay. Le richieste di far svolgere una parata gay sono considerate un test di lealtà a quel mondo, così potente, e sappiamo che se popoli o Paesi rigettano quelle richieste, restano fuori da quel mondo"*


Sto bear krill è la versione estremista di noi anti-LGBTdeltaPlusFluidoBinario


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Qualcuno sul pezzo totalmente, mi puo' confermare che lo stato attuale delle cose in Russia, sia questo:
> 
> - 15 anni di carcere a chi diffonde fake news ( tipo dire che la Russia ha invaso l' Ucraina)
> 
> ...


Purtroppo è veramente così.


----------



## danjr (7 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma dove, momento peggiore di tutti.
> 
> Bisognava agire subito, appena ci ha minacciato.
> 
> Adesso sarebbe deleterio, almeno allo stato attuale.


Secondo me la speranza di tutti era una rapida conquista della Russia, in modo da concentrarsi solo sulle sanzioni. Ormai è evidente il disastro tattico e militare della Russia e secondo me una bella batosta frontale se la meriterebbero. Non c’è nessun motivo di temere il nucleare se si interviene in Ucraina che non è suolo Russo, che motivo avrebbero di spazzare via il mondo per l’ucraina? poi gli si da il contentino del donbass ma gli si ta capire coi fatti che sim poi forti, perché sono sicuro che è così


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Marzo 2022)




----------



## Albijol (7 Marzo 2022)

LA FIFA PERMETTERA' A GIOCATORI E ALLENATORI STRANIERI DI RESCINDERE UNILATERALMENTE CONTRATTI CON SQUADRE RUSSE


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Mah, non ne ho le prove ma sono fermamente convinto che il modello di vita occidentale sia sempre il più ambito
> Nel 2022 a cosa lo puoi contrapporre? In Russia e Cina non mi sembra che vivano nel comunismo degli anni '50, sono anche loro dei capitalismi mascherati, con la differenza di avere meno libertà politica e di espressione



In Russia e Cina( soprattutto in quest' ultima) c'è dirigismo statale nell' economia. Ma qui non stiamo parlando del capitalismo o del comunismo ma di un modello di vita che speriamo ed auspichiamo che tutto il mondo voglia condividere con noi e in realtà non è così.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LA FIFA PERMETTERA' A GIOCATORI E ALLENATORI STRANIERI DI RESCINDERE UNILATERALMENTE CONTRATTI CON SQUADRE RUSSE



Parametri zero a go go? I nostri si sfregheranno le mani.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 1906



Non mi sembrano molte.


----------



## danjr (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il discorso completo del patriarca Krill:
> 
> "Inizia una lotta contro la promozione di modelli di vita peccaminosi.
> Per otto anni ci sono stati tentativi di distruggere ciò che esiste nel Donbass, dove c’è un rifiuto fondamentale dei cosiddetti valori che oggi vengono offerti da chi rivendica il potere mondiale.
> Oggi esiste un test per la lealtà a questo governo, una specie di passaggio a quel mondo 'felice', il mondo del consumo eccessivo, il mondo della libertà visibile. Sapete cos’è questo test? È molto semplice e allo stesso tempo terribile: è una parata gay. Le richieste di far svolgere una parata gay sono considerate un test di lealtà a quel mondo, così potente, e sappiamo che se popoli o Paesi rigettano quelle richieste, restano fuori da quel mondo"*


Se Putin vive nel 1900 questo è rimandato fermo al prima dell’anno 1000


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Parametri zero a go go? I nostri si sfregheranno le mani.



Tranquillo, prenderemmo i più scarsi o quelli rotti.


----------



## Albijol (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Parametri zero a go go? I nostri si sfregheranno le mani.


Si scateneranno aste a cui noi non parteciperemo


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> In Russia e Cina( soprattutto in quest' ultima) c'è dirigismo statale nell' economia. Ma qui non stiamo parlando del capitalismo o del comunismo ma di un modello di vita che speriamo ed auspichiamo che tutto il mondo voglia condividere con noi e in realtà non è così.



Certo, pero' il 90% di chi nasce qui, o cresce qui venendo da fuori, poi gli viene la bava alla bocca a vedere come campiamo noi.

Possiamo raccontarcela quanto vogliamo, ma il nostro modello di vita è il migliore umanamente parlando.
Abbiamo abbondanza di cibo, di salute e fino a poco tempo fa anche di sicurezza.
L' eden per l' essere umano.

Un po' meno sotto il profilo morale, anzi togliamo "un po'", ma questo è un capitolo a parte.


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questo succede a mettere a capo di uno Stato un politico improvvisato.


per taluni invece il beppe grillo ucraino è divenuto un esempio.
fino a ieri non conoscevano il suo nome, oggi vedendolo in tendenza su twitter hanno trovato un nuovo idolo.

questa situazione senza i social e internet di massa chissà come sarebbe andata...


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo assolutamente.
> 
> L' importante, è che tu non faccia questo discorso per poi lamentarti non appena il tuo benessere cala in modo drastico (dico a te perchè stiamo parlando io e te)
> 
> ...


E sempre il solito discorso.. la gente ora sbrocca per il prezzo delle benzina si lamenta del costo dell'energia di questo e du quell'altro vogliamo viaggiare vogliamo avere la nostra auto vogliamo avere questo e quello però, come ho scritto nell'altro topic, vogliamo tutto senza rischi. Non vogliamo il nucleare che senno qualcuno fa qualcosa e saltiamo tutti, non vogliamo i combustibili fossili che inquinano, non vogliamo le fonti rinnovabili o comunque si si vogliamo ma se dobbiamo alzare le tasse allora no grazie

Alla fine vogliamo tutto e con low risk. La verità è lo standard di vita lo abbiamo raggiunto a costo di qualcos'altro o a costi di altre persone. Vai a spiegarlo in quelle parti del mondo povere piena di siccità perché non piove grazie al cambiamento climatico.

Poi oh se Gretina fosse arrivata negli 80 "Ora basta111 distruggiamo il pianeta" si sarebbe presa i pomodori in faccia " Cosa ci facciamo con mulini a vento1111 , noooo"

Ormai siamo vicini, il vairus questo conflitto è solo la punta dell'iceberg.. per ora la situazione è ancora ok, la gente arriva ancora con i barconi in Europa evidentemente perché stiamo ancora bene.. quando non verranno più che loro staranno meglio, ma che noi siamo messi male quasi quanto loro.. poi oh quell'altro vuole andare a marte


----------



## danjr (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Parametri zero a go go? I nostri si sfregheranno le mani.


Chi c’è di interessante? Non c’era un brasiliano che seguivamo allo zenit?


----------



## Baba (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il discorso completo del patriarca Krill:
> 
> "Inizia una lotta contro la promozione di modelli di vita peccaminosi.
> Per otto anni ci sono stati tentativi di distruggere ciò che esiste nel Donbass, dove c’è un rifiuto fondamentale dei cosiddetti valori che oggi vengono offerti da chi rivendica il potere mondiale.
> Oggi esiste un test per la lealtà a questo governo, una specie di passaggio a quel mondo 'felice', il mondo del consumo eccessivo, il mondo della libertà visibile. Sapete cos’è questo test? È molto semplice e allo stesso tempo terribile: è una parata gay. Le richieste di far svolgere una parata gay sono considerate un test di lealtà a quel mondo, così potente, e sappiamo che se popoli o Paesi rigettano quelle richieste, restano fuori da quel mondo"*


Per fortuna l’opinione della chiesa tra 800 e 900 ha iniziato a pesare sempre meno fino a quasi scomparire. Se fosse per loro oggi andremmo ancora in giro con le carrozze e i cavalli.
Comunque in questo intervento non ha tutti i torti.
Per alcuni vivere in democrazia vuol dire soltanto due cose: poter insultare chi si vuole a proprio piacimento senza avere grandi ripercussioni e poter organizzare manifestazioni gay.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> per taluni invece il beppe grillo ucraino è divenuto un esempio.
> *fino a ieri non conoscevano il suo nome,* oggi vedendolo in tendenza su twitter hanno trovato un nuovo idolo.



Io, personalmente, ne ignoravo l'esistenza e avrei volentieri fatto a meno di conoscerlo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> fino a ieri non conoscevano il suo nome, oggi vedendolo in tendenza su twitter hanno trovato un nuovo idolo.



Questo purtroppo è vero.
Non parlo ovviamente di chi si documenta e forma le sue idee coscientemente, ma per gran parte della società di oggi basta un hashtag in tendenza per crearsi degli eroi o una passione.


----------



## Simo98 (7 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> In Russia e Cina( soprattutto in quest' ultima) c'è dirigismo statale nell' economia. Ma qui non stiamo parlando del capitalismo o del comunismo ma di un modello di vita che speriamo ed auspichiamo che tutto il mondo voglia condividere con noi e in realtà non è così.


Su questo non sono d'accordo, non vedo come una prospettiva di vita nel benessere e libertà in ogni campo non sia auspicata dal resto del mondo
Con questo non nego che sia pieno di problemi, anzi, ma in facciata è l'aspirazione a cui molti guardano. Per l'indole umana in se, poi per motivi religiosi e ideologici si possono avere anche prospettive differenti


----------



## sunburn (7 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sto bear krill è la versione estremista di noi anti-LGBTdeltaPlusFluidoBinario


Almeno abbiamo scoperto cosa fa Babbo Natale durante l’anno…


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LA FIFA PERMETTERA' A GIOCATORI E ALLENATORI STRANIERI DI RESCINDERE UNILATERALMENTE CONTRATTI CON SQUADRE RUSSE



c'è qualcuno interessante da andare a prendere a zero?


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il discorso completo del patriarca Krill:
> 
> "Inizia una lotta contro la promozione di modelli di vita peccaminosi.
> Per otto anni ci sono stati tentativi di distruggere ciò che esiste nel Donbass, dove c’è un rifiuto fondamentale dei cosiddetti valori che oggi vengono offerti da chi rivendica il potere mondiale.
> Oggi esiste un test per la lealtà a questo governo, una specie di passaggio a quel mondo 'felice', il mondo del consumo eccessivo, il mondo della libertà visibile. Sapete cos’è questo test? È molto semplice e allo stesso tempo terribile: è una parata gay. Le richieste di far svolgere una parata gay sono considerate un test di lealtà a quel mondo, così potente, e sappiamo che se popoli o Paesi rigettano quelle richieste, restano fuori da quel mondo"*


Questo sta fuori di testa. Chissà che ne pensa il
Patriarca di Costantinopoli..


----------



## ILMAGO (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Parametri zero a go go? I nostri si sfregheranno le mani.



in russia vedo solo che della fuffa, puoi puntare malcom per messias a destra ma non è che svolti.... l'unico in prospettiva è il ragazzino 18enne russo di cui si parla un gran bene che però non si potrà prendere a zero visto che vale solo per gli stranieri.


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non lo so, penso ci si debba trovare in determinate situazioni.
> 
> Ora noi abbiamo le spalle coperte, quindi è difficile immaginarselo.
> 
> ...



Naturalmente. I popoli il diritto all' autodeterminazione e alla liberta' devono conquistarseli da soli . Vedremo cosa sarà l' Ucraina del futuro. Se uno stato cuscinetto filorusso o l' avanguardia ad est delle democrazie occidentali. Dipenderà purtroppo dall' esito dello scontro tra la determinazione alle più alte aspirazioni di molti contro le ragioni della Real politik di un ex impero multicontinentale. Ragioni che, da quando esiste il sapiens vigono a tutte le latitudini, calpestando la libertà e la sopravvivenza dei popoli.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Letto nel contesto qualche ragione ce l'ha anche



Non c'entra un fico secco con la guerra in Ucraina, è una giustificazione a caso.

Ma il concetto generale ci sta.
Solo che quella degenerazione dell'occidente non è qualcosa che va sistemata con una guerra, dobbiamo essere noi stessi occidentali a riprenderci dalla sbandata.
Paradossalmente dovrebbe essere il nostro "papa" a parlare di queste cose, fuori dal discorso guerra.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Letto nel contesto qualche ragione ce l'ha anche


Come ragione?


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E sempre il solito discorso.. la gente ora sbrocca per il prezzo delle benzina si lamenta del costo dell'energia di questo e du quell'altro vogliamo viaggiare vogliamo avere la nostra auto vogliamo avere questo e quello però, come ho scritto nell'altro topic, vogliamo tutto senza rischi. Non vogliamo il nucleare che senno qualcuno fa qualcosa e saltiamo tutti, non vogliamo i combustibili fossili che inquinano, non vogliamo le fonti rinnovabili o comunque si si vogliamo ma se dobbiamo alzare le tasse allora no grazie
> 
> Alla fine vogliamo tutto e con law risk. La verità è lo standard di vita lo abbiamo raggiunto a costo di qualcos'altro o a costi di altre persone. Vai a spiegarlo in quelle parti del mondo povere piena di siccità perché non piove grazie al cambiamento climatico.
> 
> ...


Esattamente, sono cose che penso e dico da anni.

In un mondo in perfetto equilibrio, l'abbondanza non può esistere.

Per qualcuno che vive alla grande, asimmetricamente c è qualcuno che vive male.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (7 Marzo 2022)

una delle più grandi società finanziarie del mondo prevede il default della russia per metà aprile


----------



## kYMERA (7 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LA FIFA PERMETTERA' A GIOCATORI E ALLENATORI STRANIERI DI RESCINDERE UNILATERALMENTE CONTRATTI CON SQUADRE RUSSE


Vabbè ma questa è una notiziona


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2022)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> una delle più grandi società finanziarie del mondo prevede il default della russia per metà aprile



Il direttore del Sole 24 ore oggi alla radio ha detto la stessa cosa.
Però ha anche aggiunto che se la guerra durasse oltre aprile, in default ci va anche l'Italia.


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è veramente così.


per fortuna non è affatto così
è pieno di russi su telegram che criticano e non vengono prelevati dai poliziotti stile blogger di Wuhan e quella sul web era una delle tante balle di queste due settimane, smentita dal governo stesso


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> per fortuna non è affatto così
> è pieno di russi su telegram che criticano e non vengono prelevati dai poliziotti stile blogger di Wuhan e quella sul web era una delle tante balle di queste due settimane, smentita dal governo stesso


Si ok.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> per taluni invece il beppe grillo ucraino è divenuto un esempio.
> fino a ieri non conoscevano il suo nome, oggi vedendolo in tendenza su twitter hanno trovato un nuovo idolo.
> 
> questa situazione senza i social e internet di massa chissà come sarebbe andata...


Perfettamente d’accordo con te.
L’era social è riuscita a far passare uno zelensky qualsiasi come un santo.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> una delle più grandi società finanziarie del mondo prevede il default della russia per metà aprile



La Russia cercherà di chiuderla molto prima.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2022)

Sulla notizia della FIFa apro un nuovo topic, così qui non andiamo fuori tema.


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si ok.


vai su telegram e vedi...le pagine sono pubbliche pure
ho trovato le critiche pure su youtube...

ministero sicurezza digitale:

"Ci sono continui attacchi informatici ai siti russi dall'estero.
Ci stiamo preparando per diversi scenari.
* Non ci sono piani per disconnettere Internet dall'interno"*


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Su questo non sono d'accordo, non vedo come una prospettiva di vita nel benessere e libertà in ogni campo non sia auspicata dal resto del mondo
> Con questo non nego che sia pieno di problemi, anzi, ma in facciata è l'aspirazione a cui molti guardano. Per l'indole umana in se, poi per motivi religiosi e ideologici si possono avere anche prospettive differenti



Di per sé una prospettiva di benessere e libertà penso siano la metà ideale di ogni popolo. Il problema è che queste prospettive non sono solo declinate in modo diverso da tribù a nazioni intere, ma devono essere la risultante di un' autonomo processo interno. Non si tenta di costruirle impiantandole artatamente con bombe " intelligenti" o con sciocchi slogan scanditi da spot pubblicitari e reality idioti, solo per interessi economici. Questo non è liberare un popolo ma significa farlo passare da una schiavitù ad un' altra. E fino a quando ragioneremo in questi termini non saremo meglio dei Putin o degli xi jin Ping.


----------



## kekkopot (7 Marzo 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Se la Russia ha paura della Nato, perché non ci entra pure lei?


Non ricordo dove l'ho sentito, ma credo che anni fà fu respinta. Putine l'ha presa sul personale


----------



## danjr (7 Marzo 2022)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> una delle più grandi società finanziarie del mondo prevede il default della russia per metà aprile


per chi dice che sarebbe un errore intervenire militarmente: è più facile che i Putin schiacci qualche pulsante in caso di default rispetto ad una legittima no fly zone


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Per fortuna l’opinione della chiesa tra 800 e 900 ha iniziato a pesare sempre meno fino a quasi scomparire. Se fosse per loro oggi andremmo ancora in giro con le carrozze e i cavalli.
> Comunque in questo intervento non ha tutti i torti.
> Per alcuni vivere in democrazia vuol dire soltanto due cose: poter insultare chi si vuole a proprio piacimento senza avere grandi ripercussioni e poter organizzare manifestazioni gay.


Si ok ma non giustifichi una guerra con panzane simili. Un intervento vergognoso da parte di un patriarca così importante. Ma era difficile aspettarsi si meglio da sta gente..


----------



## Albijol (7 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> vai su telegram e vedi...le pagine sono pubbliche pure
> ho trovato le critiche pure su youtube...
> 
> ministero sicurezza digitale:
> ...


Per ora


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Non ricordo dove l'ho sentito, ma credo che anni fà fu respinta. Putine l'ha presa sul personale



Con la Russia nella Nato la Nato stessa non serviva più.


----------



## Milo (7 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non c'entra un fico secco con la guerra in Ucraina, è una giustificazione a caso.
> 
> Ma il concetto generale ci sta.
> Solo che quella degenerazione dell'occidente non è qualcosa che va sistemata con una guerra, dobbiamo essere noi stessi occidentali a riprenderci dalla sbandata.
> Paradossalmente dovrebbe essere il nostro "papa" a parlare di queste cose, fuori dal discorso guerra.


Bravissimo. Ma parlando di guerra, le sue parole
Sono vergognose. Comunque lui ce l’ha a morte con gli ucraini per via del “patriarcato” ucraino.


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Lo sapete che con un governo filo russo c’è stata la rivolta popolare vero????


ancora così stiamo ?
alla farsa di piazza Maidan...


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Marzo 2022)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> una delle più grandi società finanziarie del mondo prevede il default della russia per metà aprile



Magari una delle società che abbassa il rating itagliano quando i governi fanno storcere il naso.

Criminali su criminali in questa guerra.


----------



## danjr (7 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> per fortuna non è affatto così
> è pieno di russi su telegram che criticano e non vengono prelevati dai poliziotti stile blogger di Wuhan e quella sul web era una delle tante balle di queste due settimane, smentita dal governo stesso


Mi dicono sia l’eldorado la Russia


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2022)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> una delle più grandi società finanziarie del mondo prevede il default della russia per metà aprile


Non stento a crederlo.

Ma nella realtà quando hai cibo, materie prime ed energia, come fai di fatto a fallire?

Di fame non crepi di certo.
Al massimo torni indietro 30 anni.

Noi invece in una situazione simile moriremmo letteralmente di stenti temo.


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> per chi dice che sarebbe un errore intervenire militarmente: è più facile che i Putin schiacci qualche pulsante in caso di default rispetto ad una legittima no fly zone


Ma sei serio?


----------



## 7vinte (7 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Come ragione?


Sul discorso in sé no, ma sul fatto che in occidente ormai ci sia una dittatura del politically correct per cui chiunque non si adatti viene messo ai margini è vero


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Esattamente, sono cose che penso e dico da anni.
> 
> In un mondo in perfetto equilibrio, l'abbondanza non può esistere.
> 
> Per qualcuno che vive alla grande, asimmetricamente c è qualcuno che vive male.



Grande Pazzo. Hai fatto una considerazione interessantissima. A fronte del benessere di noi occidentali, che costituiamo una piccola percentuale della popolazione mondiale, tutto il resto deve vivere nelle condizioni di povertà.
Non credete che ce ne sia a sufficienza per creare zone di instabilità su scala planetaria?


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> per chi dice che sarebbe un errore intervenire militarmente: è più facile che i Putin schiacci qualche pulsante in caso di default rispetto ad una legittima no fly zone



Evidentemente qualcuno sano di mente ci sarà pure, per fortuna


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2022)

*Capo forze ucraine: "Le forze di difesa aerea hanno abbattuto un aereo dell’aeronautica russa su Kiev alle 20.30. Alle 21.10, un secondo aereo nemico è stato abbattuto in una battaglia aerea vicino alla città”.

Biden: "Accordo per cacciare la Russia da Organizzazione mondiale del commercio. Ancora nessuna decisione su stop a petrolio russo."*


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sul discorso in sé no, ma sul fatto che in occidente ormai ci sia una dittatura del politically correct per cui chiunque non si adatti viene messo ai margini è vero


Questo è certo ma che c’entra con questa situazione tragica? È vergognoso dai
Ma anche qui sono fuori di testa, non è manco più in comunione con il patriarca di Costantinopoli. Avverso la chiesa Ucraina


----------



## 7vinte (7 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questo è certo ma che c’entra con questa situazione tragica? È vergognoso dai
> Ma anche qui sono fuori di testa, non è manco più in comunione con il patriarca di Costantinopoli. Avverso la chiesa Ucraina


Sisì certo, infatti ho detto che il discorso in sé è delirante visto il contesto


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Grande Pazzo. Hai fatto una considerazione interessantissima. A fronte del benessere di noi occidentali, che costituiamo una piccola percentuale della popolazione mondiale, tutto il resto deve vivere nelle condizioni di povertà.
> Non credete che ce ne sia a sufficienza per creare zone di instabilità su scala planetaria?


Certo, ma non tramite violenza.


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Biden: "Accordo per cacciare la Russia da Organizzazione mondiale del commercio. Ancora nessuna decisione su stop a petrolio russo."*


questo è uno di quelli che non vuole assolutamente far finire la situazione, anzi già medita di tenere sanzioni anche successivamente
si è trovato proprio alla presidenza quando è coinvolto in prima persona per quanto successo otto anni fa


----------



## Simo98 (7 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> per fortuna non è affatto così
> è pieno di russi su telegram che criticano e non vengono prelevati dai poliziotti stile blogger di Wuhan e quella sul web era una delle tante balle di queste due settimane, smentita dal governo stesso



Perdonami ma telegram è il posto in cui poter vedere e dire qualsiasi cosa, anche illegali da noi, non metto in dubbio che i russi critichino apertamente il regime su queste piattaforme
Penserò però che la Russia non è meno democratica di noi nel momento in cui vedrò proteste senza migliaia di arresti, la possibilità di manifestare con cartelloni, vedere oppositori politici esprimersi liberamente sui mezzi convenzionali (social, tv) e se lo fanno che non si ritrovino con il veleno nelle mutande


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> per chi dice che sarebbe un errore intervenire militarmente: è più facile che i Putin schiacci qualche pulsante in caso di default rispetto ad una legittima no fly zone


È un errore perché non è piu il momento.

Non ora, lo era prima e magari lo sarà più avanti, ma ora no.

Ad ogni modo: Putin userà la minaccia nucleare sia se interveniamo e ne sono sicuro anche se riducessimo la Russia alla fame ( cosa che però per me è impossibile accada, ma sicuramente mi sbaglio)


----------



## Albijol (7 Marzo 2022)

LA RUSSIA STAREBBE PENSANDO DI CHIUDERE IL NORD STREAM UNO


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma telegram è il posto in cui poter vedere e dire qualsiasi cosa, anche illegali da noi, non metto in dubbio che i russi critichino apertamente il regime su queste piattaforme
> Penserò però che la Russia non è meno democratica di noi nel momento in cui vedrò proteste senza migliaia di arresti, la possibilità di manifestare con cartelloni, vedere oppositori politici esprimersi liberamente sui mezzi convenzionali (social, tv) e se lo fanno che non si ritrovino con il veleno nelle mutande


anche in Europa ci sono paesi meno democratici di noi, nessuno lo mette in dubbio ma da qui a descriverla come un buco nel culo quando ci vivono e studiano tranquillamente tanti occidentali ce ne passa
per non parlare degli scambi come turisti, tante persone ogni anno vengono perchè aperte e curiose verso il mondo
tanti studiano l'italiano, in Russia portano rispetto al contrario di certi italiani

io ho conosciuto negli anni l'Europa dell'est, anche la Russia che fino ad un certo limite non è Asia
non ci sto a stare a questo giochetto di tutti contro uno, poi se qualcuno si diverte a mettere la faccina della risata pazienza


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LA RUSSIA STAREBBE PENSANDO DI CHIUDERE IL NORD STREAM UNO



Mi chiedevo quando sarebbe accaduto.

Ha fatto 30, non credo tema di fare 31.


----------



## Albijol (7 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi chiedevo quando sarebbe accaduto.
> 
> Ha fatto 30, non credo tema di fare 31.


Prossimo anno mi sa che mi scalderò con Federica la mano amica


----------



## Baba (7 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ok ma non giustifichi una guerra con panzane simili. Un intervento vergognoso da parte di un patriarca così importante. Ma era difficile aspettarsi si meglio da sta gente..


Sono d’accordo ma i cristiani ortodossi sono conosciuti anche per questo. Tra gli ortodossi dell’est Europa c’è ancora un forte legame tra religione e identità nazionale. Per noi la religione con questa guerra non c’entra niente ma per molti di loro Occidente contro Russia vuol dire cattolici contro ortodossi, ed è per questo che il Patriarca se ne esce fuori con queste dichiarazioni che per noi sono fuori luogo.


----------



## Jino (7 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LA RUSSIA STAREBBE PENSANDO DI CHIUDERE IL NORD STREAM UNO



Io sto sereno, Di Maio gira il mondo in cerca di energie...

Andatevi a vedere le previsioni di gas e luce per il 2022, poi compratevi una stufa a legna e tanti candelabri.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi chiedevo quando sarebbe accaduto.
> 
> Ha fatto 30, non credo tema di fare 31.


Prevedibilissimo. Sono sorpreso non lo abbiano ancora fatto.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Capo forze ucraine: "Le forze di difesa aerea hanno abbattuto un aereo dell’aeronautica russa su Kiev alle 20.30. Alle 21.10, un secondo aereo nemico è stato abbattuto in una battaglia aerea vicino alla città”.
> 
> Biden: "Accordo per cacciare la Russia da Organizzazione mondiale del commercio. Ancora nessuna decisione su stop a petrolio russo."*



Accordo con chi?


----------



## Albijol (7 Marzo 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io sto sereno, Di Maio gira il mondo in cerca di banchetti e rinfreschi


FIXED


----------



## Jino (7 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> FIXED



Ovviamente ero ironico.....


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LA RUSSIA STAREBBE PENSANDO DI CHIUDERE IL NORD STREAM UNO



Beh,è anche giusto così.
Tutti gli europei hanno fatto a gara a dire "no no no no al gas russo",ora magari arriverà il no in via definitiva ma stavolta la sforbiciata arriverà direttamente dalla Russia.

E i più esposti in europa ? Ovviamente noi  

Con la Libia ci siamo presi il biscottone nel di dietro annuendo ai porci comodi degli altri.
Con la Russia ci prenderemo il biscottone nel di dietro annuendo ai porci comodi degli altri.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Accordo con chi?



Oggi è stato in conferenza con Scholz, Macron e Boris.


----------



## Albijol (7 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh,è anche giusto così.
> Tutti gli europei hanno fatto a gara a dire "no no no no al gas russo",ora magari arriverà il no in via definitiva ma stavolta la sforbiciata arriverà direttamente dalla Russia.
> 
> E i più esposti in europa ? Ovviamente noi
> ...


Nel breve periodo sarà un dramma ma nel lungo mi aspetto sviluppi positivi


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Oggi è stato in conferenza con Scholz, Macron e Boris.



La Cina è d'accordo? Non mi pare.


----------



## Swaitak (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il discorso completo del patriarca Krill:
> 
> "Inizia una lotta contro la promozione di modelli di vita peccaminosi.
> Per otto anni ci sono stati tentativi di distruggere ciò che esiste nel Donbass, dove c’è un rifiuto fondamentale dei cosiddetti valori che oggi vengono offerti da chi rivendica il potere mondiale.
> Oggi esiste un test per la lealtà a questo governo, una specie di passaggio a quel mondo 'felice', il mondo del consumo eccessivo, il mondo della libertà visibile. Sapete cos’è questo test? È molto semplice e allo stesso tempo terribile: è una parata gay. Le richieste di far svolgere una parata gay sono considerate un test di lealtà a quel mondo, così potente, e sappiamo che se popoli o Paesi rigettano quelle richieste, restano fuori da quel mondo"*


non triggheriamo l'ammiragli* Levine per cortesia


----------



## Andris (7 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh,è anche giusto così.
> Tutti gli europei hanno fatto a gara a dire "no no no no al gas russo",ora magari arriverà il no in via definitiva ma stavolta la sforbiciata arriverà direttamente dalla Russia.
> 
> E i più esposti in europa ? Ovviamente noi
> ...


sì infatti pensano di avere le spalle coperte dicendo "diamo un miliardo al giorno alla Russia, hanno bisogno di noi", fanno finta di non vedere che sia raddoppiato il flusso verso la Cina e che i cinesi ne vorrebbero anche di più
e non certo gli unici...poi se dovessero trovare il modo di poter socchiudere i rubinetti ce lo prenderemmo in culo ma con la schiena dritta "e pazienza, non ce l'aspettavamo"

del resto sono otto anni che ci autocastriamo per sanzioni di una regione che ha votato al 96% per essere Russia.

chissà se con la benzina a tre euro e il gas che vola, giusto per citare due cose eh perchè tutto il resto pure galopperà altro che raddoppio con l'entrata nell'euro quando nessuno controllava, qualcuno avrà ancora la foto del beppe grillo ucraino su twitter


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Prossimo anno mi sa che mi scalderò con Federica la mano amica


Haahahahahhaah
Io mi faccio aiutare dalla mia lei


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Nel breve periodo sarà un dramma ma nel lungo mi aspetto sviluppi positivi



Eh,nel lungo periodo...
Ma nel breve ?
Dopo la batosta del covid siamo tutti con le pezze al cù.

P.S


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Haahahahahhaah
> Io mi faccio aiutare dalla mia lei



Se ti legge ti lascia al freddo


----------



## Mika (7 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Mika,l' Ucraina secondo i capi di stato russi era ed è uno stato cuscinetto. Le dimensioni cosa c'entrano?


Infatti nel 2013 si sono ribellati, pensi che tra una decina di anni non si ribelleranno ancora?


----------



## Simo98 (7 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> anche in Europa ci sono paesi meno democratici di noi, nessuno lo mette in dubbio ma da qui a descriverla come un buco nel culo quando ci vivono e studiano tranquillamente tanti occidentali ce ne passa
> per non parlare degli scambi come turisti, tante persone ogni anno vengono perchè aperte e curiose verso il mondo
> tanti studiano l'italiano, in Russia portano rispetto al contrario di certi italiani
> 
> ...



Su questo sono d'accordo, per la persona media cambia poco vivere in occidente o in Russia


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Sono d’accordo ma i cristiani ortodossi sono conosciuti anche per questo. Tra gli ortodossi dell’est Europa c’è ancora un forte legame tra religione e identità nazionale. Per noi la religione con questa guerra non c’entra niente ma per molti di loro Occidente contro Russia vuol dire cattolici contro ortodossi, ed è per questo che il Patriarca se ne esce fuori con queste dichiarazioni che per noi sono fuori luogo.


In Ucraina sono ortodossi e dipendono formalmente dal patriarcato di Mosca come tutte le ex dipendenze sovietiche. Gli ortodossi storicamente sono sottomessi al potere statale e spesso totalmente invischiati in esso, vedi il capostipite dei Romanov che era patriarca e praticamente governava la Russia. Gli ucraini hanno però istituito il loro patriarcato non riconoscendo più il patriarcato di Mosca. Un mondo orrido e frammentato pure nella religione.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Marzo 2022)

Ucraina, Draghi sente Scholz su sanzioni, aiuti e energia​
Quindi questo pomeriggio hanno fatto una riunione a 4, BIDET con MACRON,SCHOLZ E JOHNSON , e ora a riunione conclusa il tedesco svela le prossime mosse a colui che non conta niente (ma che li seguirà passo passo..  )


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh,è anche giusto così.
> Tutti gli europei hanno fatto a gara a dire "no no no no al gas russo",ora magari arriverà il no in via definitiva ma stavolta la sforbiciata arriverà direttamente dalla Russia.
> 
> E i più esposti in europa ? Ovviamente noi
> ...



non penso succederà, i Russi vivono di Gas.


----------



## kYMERA (7 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ucraina, Draghi sente Scholz su sanzioni, aiuti e energia​
> Quindi questo pomeriggio hanno fatto una riunione a 4, BIDET con MACRON,SCHOLZ E JOHNSON , e ora a riunione conclusa il tedesco svela le prossime mosse a colui che non conta niente (ma che li seguirà passo passo..  )


Interessante, noi ovviamente siamo sempre fuori quando si tratta di discutere e decidere qualcosa.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se ti legge ti lascia al freddo


Molto probabile


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Infatti nel 2013 si sono ribellati, pensi che tra una decina di anni non si ribelleranno ancora?


Dopo questa mazzata ho i miei dubbi che si possano rivoltare o rialzare per parecchio tempo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non penso succederà, i Russi vivono di Gas.


Si,ma se l'europa (che importava quasi il 50% di gas dalla russia) non vuole più comprare per solidarietà....



kYMERA ha scritto:


> Interessante, noi ovviamente siamo sempre fuori quando si tratta di discutere e decidere qualcosa.


Ovvio,quando si tratta di argomenti importanti noi siamo sempre tagliati fuori. Sempre.
Neanche Draghi il rettile è riuscito a cambiare le cose


----------



## Swaitak (7 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ucraina, Draghi sente Scholz su sanzioni, aiuti e energia​
> Quindi questo pomeriggio hanno fatto una riunione a 4, BIDET con MACRON,SCHOLZ E JOHNSON , e ora a riunione conclusa il tedesco svela le prossime mosse a colui che non conta niente (ma che li seguirà passo passo..  )


Si fa comandare pure da Maricon


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ucraina, Draghi sente Scholz su sanzioni, aiuti e energia​
> Quindi questo pomeriggio hanno fatto una riunione a 4, BIDET con MACRON,SCHOLZ E JOHNSON , e ora a riunione conclusa il tedesco svela le prossime mosse a colui che non conta niente (ma che li seguirà passo passo..  )



Non è che l'Italia non conta nulla. Semplicemente non ha una politica estera autonoma.


----------



## kYMERA (7 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Si fa comandare pure da Maricon


Macron è li probabilmente in quanto attuale presidente del consiglio europeo attualmente in carica.
E' Sholz che non capisco cosa c'entri li in mezzo, se non per il fatto che la Germania è lo stato più potente in Europa.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Macron è li probabilmente in quanto attuale presidente del consiglio europeo attualmente in carica.
> E' Sholz che non capisco cosa c'entri li in mezzo, *se non per il fatto che la Germania è lo stato più potente in Europa.*



Fatto decisivo direi.


----------



## Sam (7 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Prossimo anno mi sa che mi scalderò con Federica la mano amica


La mia mi ha mandato l'avviso di divorzio. Pare che Federica non voglia stare in un posto dove c'è il rischio di non avere riscaldamento a sufficienza.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> La mia mi ha mandato l'avviso di divorzio. Pare che Federica non voglia stare in un posto dove c'è il rischio di non avere riscaldamento a sufficienza.



Usa i guanti...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Macron è li probabilmente in quanto attuale presidente del consiglio europeo attualmente in carica.
> E' Sholz che non capisco cosa c'entri li in mezzo, se non per il fatto che la Germania è lo stato più potente in Europa.


Appunto, la Germania è la più grande economia europea e la più esposta alla Russia. Usa, Uk, Francia sono tre membri permanenti dell ONU oltre ad essere i tre paesi occidentali con le atomiche


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non è che l'Italia non conta nulla. Semplicemente non ha una politica estera autonoma.


L' Italia non è la più ricca, non ha materie prime, non ha armi nucleari, tra 20 anni sarà fuori forse addirittura dalle prime 10/15 economie mondiali, purtroppo conterà sempre meno...

Grazie a Dio abbiamo almeno il mare e il bel tempo va...


----------



## Milo (7 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' Italia non è la più ricca, non ha materie prime, non ha armi nucleari, tra 20 anni sarà fuori forse addirittura dalle prime 10/15 economie mondiali, purtroppo conterà sempre meno...
> 
> Grazie a Dio abbiamo almeno il mare e il bel tempo va...



Spero di no ma, pur con tutti i difetti ed i problemi, mi tengo l'Italia.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Spero di no ma, pur con tutti i difetti ed i problemi, mi tengo l'Italia.


Ma si, non sono nemmeno difetti.

È cosi e basta, succede.

Non possono tutti essere i primi.

La ruota gira x tutti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2022)

*Sospesa trasmissione Premier League in Russia.*


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sospesa trasmissione Premier League in Russia.*



Guarderanno il Campionato Cinese.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ucraina, Draghi sente Scholz su sanzioni, aiuti e energia​
> Quindi questo pomeriggio hanno fatto una riunione a 4, BIDET con MACRON,SCHOLZ E JOHNSON , e ora a riunione conclusa il tedesco svela le prossime mosse a colui che non conta niente (ma che li seguirà passo passo..  )



Ma noi ci stracciamo le vesti per gli altri.

Poi, piano piano, cominceremo a chiedere aiuto pure noi, quando inizieranno ad arrivare le stangate dai "migliori".

Gli scemi del villaggio.


----------



## Davidoff (7 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma noi ci stracciamo le vesti per gli altri.
> 
> Poi, piano piano, cominceremo a chiedere aiuto pure noi, quando inizieranno ad arrivare le stangate dai "migliori".
> 
> Gli scemi del villaggio.


Ormai dovreste aver capito che prendersela più di tanto con i nostri politici serve a poco, semplicemente l'Italia non è un paese sovrano da più di 70 anni. Dobbiamo sorbirci tutte le conseguenze autolesioniste delle azioni di chi ci governa davvero, cioè in primis gli USA e in parte Francia e Germania,


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Ormai dovreste aver capito che prendersela più di tanto con i nostri politici serve a poco, semplicemente l'Italia non è un paese sovrano da più di 70 anni. Dobbiamo sorbirci tutte le conseguenze autolesioniste delle azioni di chi ci governa davvero, cioè in primis gli USA e in parte Francia e Germania



A proposito di politici.

Salvini è poi arrivato al confine Ucraino?

Inizio a preoccuparmi


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Ormai dovreste aver capito che prendersela più di tanto con i nostri politici serve a poco, *semplicemente l'Italia non è un paese sovrano da più di 70 anni.* Dobbiamo sorbirci tutte le conseguenze autolesioniste delle azioni di chi ci governa davvero, cioè in primis gli USA e in parte Francia e Germania,



Tanto che possiamo mettere pure uno qualsiasi agli Esteri.


----------



## danjr (7 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A proposito di politici.
> 
> Salvini è poi arrivato al confine Ucraino?
> 
> Inizio a preoccuparmi


Fa tappa prima in Polonia, ora si sta abbuffando all’ambasciata italiana in Polonia


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Fa tappa prima in Polonia, ora si sta abbuffando all’ambasciata italiana in Polonia



Cosa ci va a fare?


----------



## Albijol (7 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Cosa ci va a fare?


A cercare di cancellare mediaticamente anni di idolatria verso Putin


----------



## pazzomania (7 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Cosa ci va a fare?


Solito, raccattare 4 voti.

Però adesso che non è più un pericolo mi sta simpatico.
Ora fa il suo ruolo senza ambizioni sopra le sue possibilità


----------



## gabri65 (7 Marzo 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Ormai dovreste aver capito che prendersela più di tanto con i nostri politici serve a poco, semplicemente l'Italia non è un paese sovrano da più di 70 anni. Dobbiamo sorbirci tutte le conseguenze autolesioniste delle azioni di chi ci governa davvero, cioè in primis gli USA e in parte Francia e Germania,



Mmmmh ... tu dici, eh.

Allora forse sarebbe bene imbracciare i fucili anche per questa gente, oltre che per i russi.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Solito, raccattare 4 voti.
> 
> Però adesso che non è più un pericolo mi sta simpatico.
> Ora fa il suo ruolo senza ambizioni sopra le sue possibilità



Credevo volesse mediare con il suo amico Putin


----------



## vota DC (7 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non lo è stato per anni. Dal 2014 è filo occidentale, prima era un pupazzo russo con Janukovic


Non hanno votato Yushenko? Quando è stata filoccidentale si è puntato a farle fare la fine della Grecia usando Timoshenko e vari politici corrotti perché la svendessero. Tuttora Zelensky come prima priorità ha l'entrata in draghilandia perché agli europei non era andato a genio che a Maidan l'avessero spuntata gli Usa quando speravano di avere una loro avventura tipo l'inizio dell'invasione della Libia.....hanno usato l'elezione di Trump come scusa per spostarsi in massa verso la Cina!


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> A cercare di cancellare mediaticamente anni di idolatria verso Putin



Mica è colpa sua se Putin è impazzito. Prima era un vero democratico e la Russia era un paradiso terrestre.


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Infatti nel 2013 si sono ribellati, pensi che tra una decina di anni non si ribelleranno ancora?



Bisogna vedere cosa sarà diventata l' Ucraina alla fine di questa guerra ...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Solito, raccattare 4 voti.
> 
> Però adesso che non è più un pericolo mi sta simpatico.
> Ora fa il suo ruolo senza ambizioni sopra le sue possibilità



strano che non abbia la felpa Ucraina


----------



## Simo98 (7 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mica è colpa sua se Putin è impazzito. Prima era un vero democratico e la Russia era un paradiso terrestre.


Si fosse fermato 10 anni fa sarebbe stato ricordato come uno dei migliori politici che il mondo abbia avuto nell'età contemporanea
E invece guerra, regressione economica e repressione politica, come uno dei tanti dittatori che hanno abitato il nostro mondo


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Si fosse fermato 10 anni fa sarebbe stato ricordato come uno dei migliori politici che il mondo abbia avuto nell'età contemporanea
> E invece guerra, regressione economica e repressione politica, come *uno dei tanti dittatori che hanno abitato il nostro mondo*



Non che hanno abitato, purtroppo questo è ancora presente, lucido e pericoloso.


----------



## Snake (8 Marzo 2022)

Intanto hanno ucciso uno dei due Gerasimov, sarebbe il generale Vitaly, da non confondere col più famoso Valery, comunque è un pezzo grosso che ha partecipato alle guerre in Cecenia, Siria e Crimea.


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2022)

mentre Zelensky non passa giorno senza esortare pure gli adolescenti civili a diventare carne da macello in guerriglie urbane, Putin ha chiarito stasera che il lavoro sarà svolto dai militari professionisti senza inviare quelli di leva e altri riservisti

*"I compiti assegnati sono svolti solo da militari professionisti. 
Sono sicuro che assicureranno in modo affidabile sicurezza e pace al popolo russo"*


----------



## Controcorrente (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> mentre Zelensky non passa giorno senza esortare pure gli adolescenti civili a diventare carne da macello in guerriglie urbane, Putin ha chiarito stasera che il lavoro sarà svolto dai militari professionisti senza inviare quelli di leva e altri riservisti
> 
> *"I compiti assegnati sono svolti solo da militari professionisti.
> Sono sicuro che assicureranno in modo affidabile sicurezza e pace al popolo russo"*


Che generoso, invade una nazione e non manda i riservisti. Un santo, un apostolo. (P.s sarà mica che è più facile far digerire la morte di migliaia di professionisti rispetto ai riservisti a un popolo che non sa più come abbindolare?)


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Che generoso, invade un popolo e non manda i riservisti. Un santo, un apostolo. (P.s sarà mica che è più facile far digerire la morte di migliaia di professionisti rispetto ai riservisti a un popolo che non sa più come abbindolare?)


per un militare professionista è normale rischiare la vita per servire lo stato, non lo è per persone comuni che dovrebbero stare nei rifugi durante i bombardamenti perchè è una faccenda militare e possibilmente non fotografarsi sui social mostrando di non sapere neanche come si tiene un fucile.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> mentre Zelensky non passa giorno senza esortare pure gli adolescenti civili a diventare carne da macello in guerriglie urbane, Putin ha chiarito stasera che il lavoro sarà svolto dai militari professionisti senza inviare quelli di leva e altri riservisti
> 
> *"I compiti assegnati sono svolti solo da militari professionisti.
> Sono sicuro che assicureranno in modo affidabile sicurezza e pace al popolo russo"*



Qualcuno pensa che Putin sia impazzito, a me non pare proprio.


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2022)

*Coldiretti:

"In Italia a rischio un allevamento su quattro.
I principali fornitori di mais per il bestiame sono Ucraina e Ungheria che hanno bloccato le esportazioni.
Insieme 2,25 miliardi di chili che sono la metà dell'importazione italiana che acquista metà del suo fabbisogno

L'Ungheria ha bloccato le esportazioni *di grano e altri cereali come mais, segale, avena, orzo, semi di girasole e soia fino al 22 maggio, un comprtamento irresponsabile per un paese dell'UE

*La produzione di mais italiana è calata di 1/3 in dieci anni per le industrie che pagano poco gli agricoltori*
E' scomparso un campo di grano ogni cinque."


bene così...tutto torna.
la corsa al risparmio e lo prendi in quel posto da Orban.
è successo anche con il covid, per risparmiare hai appaltato DPI e ventilatori polmonari in Asia per far degli esempi.
li hai strapagati e mentre arrivavano la gente è morta nell'attesa.
subire le conseguenze gravi aiuta a comprendere come comportarsi nella vita
ora comprenderanno che sia meglio pagare un centesimo in più rispetto ad affidarsi all'estero su tutto
chiaramente proveranno a scaricare i costi sui consumatori, ma non servirà ad evitare profondo rosso a tutti i bilanci


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> per un militare professionista è normale rischiare la vita per servire lo stato, non lo è per persone comuni che dovrebbero stare nei rifugi durante i bombardamenti perchè è una faccenda militare e possibilmente non fotografarsi sui social mostrando di non sapere neanche come si tiene un fucile.


Ancora?! 
È la norma richiamare la riserva disponibile (che differisce dalla riserva selezionata) in queste situazioni. Se non capisci che è normale vuol dire che non hai mai avuto a che fare con studi legati alla storia militare. 
In ogni conflitto che vedeva un invasione su larga scala viene richiamata la riserva disponibile (se si fa in tempo ovviamente).


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2022)

interessante intervista di oggi su quanto sta succedendo in Italia e Germania nell'industria dell'auto per via di questo scenario ucraino.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Che generoso, invade una nazione e non manda i riservisti. Un santo, un apostolo. (P.s sarà mica che è più facile far digerire la morte di migliaia di professionisti rispetto ai riservisti a un popolo che non sa più come abbindolare?)


Più che altro non gli serve a nulla inviare riservisti in questo momento dato che in Ucraina hanno il 70% delle forze di terra combattenti disponibili.


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ancora?!
> È la norma richiamare la riserva disponibile (che differisce dalla riserva selezionata) in queste situazioni. Se non capisci che è normale vuol dire che non hai mai avuto a che fare con studi legati alla storia militare.
> In ogni conflitto che vedeva un invasione su larga scala viene richiamata la riserva disponibile (se si fa in tempo ovviamente).


se cedono i militari e distruggono gli obiettivi sensibili militari è finita la questione
più la ritardi e più gente innocente muore oltre che milioni di emigrati, è semplice
si può evitare tutto questo, la coscienza è sporca anche se continui a dire che sia normale non firmare un accordo e mandare in strada armati gente allo sbando

vorrei evitare di vedere scene balcaniche di guerriglia casa per casa...


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se cedono i militari e distruggono gli obiettivi sensibili militari è finita la questione
> più la ritardi e più gente innocente muore, è semplice


Ed è finita perché lo hai deciso tu? Su quali basi e con quali conoscenze? La guerriglia può durare anni senza che il governo sia disponibile a firmare una resa andando in esilio. 

"Se cedono i militari" Cosa vuol dire questa affermazione? Come cedono? In che modo sta improntando la difesa l'Ucraina? Difesa di profondità? Difesa elastica? Difesa asimmetrica? 
"Obiettivi militari sensibili" Cioé?  spiegami, che cos'è un obiettivo sensibile? Un ponte è un obiettivo sensibile? O lo è una caserma? O lo è un convoglio logistico?

Ma tu sai di cosa stai parlando o parli per via delle tue simpatie ed idee politiche personali?


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ed è finita perché lo hai deciso tu? Su quali basi e con quali conoscenze? La guerriglia può durare anni senza che il governo sia disponibile a firmare una resa andando in esilio.


a me interessa la politica ed è questo di cui parlo, non la tattica militare che tanto ti appassiona.
ognuno ha le sue passioni, ci metto poco a usare termini tecnici e autori che non conosci ma non è una gara qua tra noi.

l'obiettivo è distruggere la difesa ucraina, dal primo giorno lo stanno facendo.
sai bene che, oltre ai luoghi civili che riportano, vengono bombardati gli obiettivi sensibili previsti pure.
certo che potrebbe durare anni, proprio per questo devono cedere e non arrivare ad uno scenario tipo balcanico perchè è una lotta impari e non porta vantaggi a nessuno continuarla.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> a me interessa la politica ed è questo di cui parlo, non la tattica militare che tanto ti appassiona.
> ognuno ha le sue passioni, ci metto poco a usare termini tecnici e autori che non conosci ma non è una gara qua tra noi.
> 
> l'obiettivo è distruggere la difesa ucraina, dal primo giorno lo stanno facendo.
> ...


In questo momento la politica della situazione Ucraina è legata a doppio filo con la situazione militare. I russi sostanzialmente stanno avanzando seriamente solo a sud, questo perché dalla Crimea riescono a rifornire meglio le loro unità, considerando anche che la logistica russa è molto legata al trasporto su binari.

Sugli altri fronti ci sono puntate minori, ma sono giorni che i russi dicono "ci stiamo organizzando per l'offensiva", questa offensiva decisiva per ora non sta arrivando. L'esercito ucraino è messo male ad est rischia di essere accerchiato dalla manovra proveniente da sud e nel caso riescano i russi a sfondare su Kharkiv.
La difesa Ucraina non reggerà ancora per molto, soprattutto ad est. Tutti a guardare Kiev, quando il vero pivot della guerra è il fronte sud-est, gli Ucraini non potranno più reggere nel caso crolli tutto in quei fronti.

Lo spazio aereo, nonostante i proclami russi è ancora conteso, lo sarà ancora per poco, qualche giorno, dopodichè gli ucraini termineranno gli aerei "ready to combat". Gli resterà solo la difesa aerea da terra.
Non sarà facile per i russi prendere Kiev, gli Ucraini stanno concentrando il grosso delle forze verso la capitale, potrebbe essere davvero un bagno di sangue voler entrare in città per prenderla, anche se solitamente la dottrina russa prevede l'assedio delle città. 

Il tuo punto di vista dovrebbe essere legato alle vicende militari in questo momento, impossibile scinderle, questo perché l'Ucraina ha deciso di difendersi, fine della storia, tu potrai essere contrario, ma loro no.


----------



## Milo (8 Marzo 2022)

Per favore non fate passare putin nel giusto, questo ha invaso, ha bombardato qualsiasi cosa, sta distruggendo pure il suo paese…

perché si continua quasi a “giustificare” questo pazzo e continuiamo ad insultare zelensky che non è scappato e sta semplicemente difendendo il suo paese??? Perché???


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> In questo momento la politica della situazione Ucraina è legata a doppio filo con la situazione militare. I russi sostanzialmente stanno avanzando seriamente solo a sud, questo perché dalla Crimea riescono a rifornire meglio le loro unità, considerando anche che la logistica russa è molto legata al trasporto su binari.
> 
> Sugli altri fronti ci sono puntate minori, ma sono giorni che i russi dicono "ci stiamo organizzando per l'offensiva", questa offensiva decisiva per ora non sta arrivando. L'esercito ucraino è messo male ad est rischia di essere accerchiato dalla manovra proveniente da sud e nel caso riescano i russi a sfondare su Kharkiv.
> La difesa Ucraina non reggerà ancora per molto, soprattutto ad est. Tutti a guardare Kiev, quando il vero pivot della guerra è il fronte sud-est, gli Ucraini non potranno più reggere nel caso crolli tutto in quei fronti.
> ...


dico solo un'altra cosa per oggi e poi stacco.
a fine di tutto questo tu pensi che l'Ucraina perderà o conquisterà territori ?
lasciamo un attimo i disastri alle città, i villaggi rasi al suolo, le morti, l'esodo di ucraini, gli orfani e le vedove, la miseria etc
questa resistenza farà prendere Crimea e Donbass filorusso o perderanno più di quello che per otto anni non hanno accettato ?
questa è la domanda da porsi
io ho già detto come la penso, l'Ucraina rischia di peggiorare la sua situazione geografica.


p.s.

un amico fa il docente universitario e si è laureato in storia con la tesi sulla storia militare, magari lo conosci perchè pubblica anche su Laterza.
un'altra volta ti dico in privato, è capace di stare ore su skype a parlare...magari fate una bella conversazione


----------



## Milo (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> dico solo un'altra cosa per oggi e poi stacco.
> a fine di tutto questo tu pensi che l'Ucraina perderà o conquisterà territori ?
> lasciamo un attimo i disastri alle città, i villaggi rasi al suolo, le morti, l'esodo di ucraini, gli orfani e le vedove, la miseria etc
> questa resistenza farà prendere Crimea e Donbass filorusso o perderanno più di quello che per otto anni non hanno accettato ?
> ...


Ah quindi è colpa dell’Ucraina che fa resistenza e non di un pazzo che si è messo ad invadere… ok…


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> dico solo un'altra cosa per oggi e poi stacco.
> a fine di tutto questo tu pensi che l'Ucraina perderà o conquisterà territori ?
> lasciamo un attimo i disastri alle città, i villaggi rasi al suolo, le morti, l'esodo di ucraini, gli orfani e le vedove, la miseria etc
> questa resistenza farà prendere Crimea e Donbass filorusso o perderanno più di quello che per otto anni non hanno accettato ?
> ...


L'Ucraina non ha alcuna possibilità di riconquistare alcun territorio, alla lunga militarmente verranno sconfitti non possono resistere in eterno. Possono solo difendersi ad oltranza e cercare di durare più a lungo possibile cercando di infliggere più perdite possibili al nemico. Come ho già detto diverse volte, l'unico scenario di "vittoria" per gli ucraini è il crollo del regime putiniano a causa di una guerra che non si conclude e il fronte interno costringe la caduta del regime.
Alternativamente, possono sperare di far durare la guerra il più a lungo possibile e cercare di strappare un trattato di pace il più favorevole possibile, è una scommessa, difficile, sanguinosa e con risvolti potenzialmente ancora più tragici ma in questo momento è l'unica opzione percorribile senza doversi arrendere senza condizioni.

p.s.
Fabio De Ninno?


----------



## Viulento (8 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> p.s.
> Fabio De Ninno?


----------



## Viulento (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Coldiretti:
> 
> "In Italia a rischio un allevamento su quattro.
> I principali fornitori di mais per il bestiame sono Ucraina e Ungheria che hanno bloccato le esportazioni.
> ...


meglio cosi, speriamo di tornare ad un economia dove quello che produco in casa lo consumo in casa, invece di esportare il mio ed importare dall'altro.


----------



## Albijol (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> mentre Zelensky non passa giorno senza esortare pure gli adolescenti civili a diventare carne da macello in guerriglie urbane, Putin ha chiarito stasera che il lavoro sarà svolto dai militari professionisti senza inviare quelli di leva e altri riservisti
> 
> *"I compiti assegnati sono svolti solo da militari professionisti.
> Sono sicuro che assicureranno in modo affidabile sicurezza e pace al popolo russo"*


Disinformazione pura. Putin ha mandato militari di leva, perché devi quotare le parole di Putin come se fossero vere? Tra l'altro li ha mandati PRIMA degli altri in modo da farli morire prima e preservare quelli più specializzati.


----------



## Albijol (8 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> perché si continua quasi a “giustificare” questo pazzo


Questo non l'ho proprio capito, ma i fan del dittatore sono tanti


----------



## Albijol (8 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'Ucraina non ha alcuna possibilità di riconquistare alcun territorio, alla lunga militarmente verranno sconfitti non possono resistere in eterno. Possono solo difendersi ad oltranza e cercare di durare più a lungo possibile cercando di infliggere più perdite possibili al nemico. Come ho già detto diverse volte, l'unico scenario di "vittoria" per gli ucraini è il crollo del regime putiniano a causa di una guerra che non si conclude e il fronte interno costringe la caduta del regime.
> Alternativamente, possono sperare di far durare la guerra il più a lungo possibile e cercare di strappare un trattato di pace il più favorevole possibile, è una scommessa, difficile, sanguinosa e con risvolti potenzialmente ancora più tragici ma in questo momento è l'unica opzione percorribile senza doversi arrendere senza condizioni.
> 
> p.s.
> Fabio De Ninno?


Mariupol cadrà entro la settimana prossima poi i russi si concentreranno su Odessa. Occupata Odessa andranno spediti alla volta di Kiev. Tutto questo è inevitabile (senza accordo) , è da capire solo quanti giorni impiegheranno le forze armate russe.


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Per favore non fate passare putin nel giusto, questo ha invaso, ha bombardato qualsiasi cosa, sta distruggendo pure il suo paese…
> 
> perché si continua quasi a “giustificare” questo pazzo e continuiamo ad insultare zelensky che non è scappato e sta semplicemente difendendo il suo paese??? Perché???


Ma chi giustifica Putin ma per la miseria non cominciamo come col covid dove o é bianco o é nero per favore. Cinicamente L'Ucraina non é paese nato, è la nato non può fare nulla senza portare cause devastanti a livello mondiale. Umanamente sono per aiutare gli ucraini, cinicamente non si può fare nulla più di quanto nojn si stia già facendo. In guerra non possiamo permetterci di entrare. Poi se parliamo del comico ucraino si va più sul personale che altro.


----------



## Albijol (8 Marzo 2022)

LA RUSSIA DIVENTA UFFICIALMENTE LA NAZIONE PIÙ SANZIONATA AL MONDO. SUPERA IRAN, KOREA DEK NORD E SYRIA


----------



## __king george__ (8 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno pensa che Putin sia impazzito, a me non pare proprio.


ah dici che è proprio una melma di suo? plausibile..


----------



## pazzomania (8 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Per favore non fate passare putin nel giusto, questo ha invaso, ha bombardato qualsiasi cosa, sta distruggendo pure il suo paese…
> 
> perché si continua quasi a “giustificare” questo pazzo e continuiamo ad insultare zelensky che non è scappato e sta semplicemente difendendo il suo paese??? Perché???


Ancora? Ma l' ho anticipato prima che succedesse.

Chi odia proprio visceralmente la sinistra, non accetterà MAI di essere trascinato in guerra da governi occidentali prettamente di sinistra.

E' normale sia cosi, se non ti fidi di chi decide a prescindere, non accetterai mai di vederli decidere del tuo futuro.

Era normale sarebbe accaduto, ma non parlo degli amici del forum, ma se vai a cercare nei miei messaggi, lo anticipai (non per essere presuntuoso, ma perchè era ovvio) 0,1 secondi dopo l' inizio della guerra, bastava vedere nel mainstream.

Quelli che giustificavano Putin ( che poi è scorretto dire che lo giustificano, diciamo che dopo averlo accusato usano il "ma") erano i no green-pass, i no-restrizioni, i no-dittaturasanitaria#

Quelli che lo condannavano erano quelli pro green pass- pro restrizioni e che non erano stupiti dello stato emergenza

Non si poteva non vedere, manco un cieco.

Detto questo, ripeto: non lo dico in tono offensivo, nonostante sia contro il "tifo politico" in assoluto, comprendo sul serio.
Sono cose che ti condizionano la vita, se uno non vuole un governo di sinistra a prendere decisioni fa la sua parte.

Molto probabilmente è giusto sia cosi, non siamo ancora in Russia per ora, ognuno si esprime liberamente.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ah dici che è proprio una melma di suo? plausibile..



Lo è sempre stato. Prima - a tanti - faceva comodo far finta di nulla.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ancora? Ma l' ho anticipato prima che succedesse.
> 
> Che odia proprio visceralmente la sinistra, non accetterà MAI di essere trascinato in guerra da governi occidentali prettamente di sinistra.
> 
> ...


si ma se uno giudica bianco o nero (buono o cattivo) in base all'ideologia politica è ottuso e limitato eh perdonami...allora non vale manco parlarci

cioè io posso essere anti politco XY ma se un suo "alleato" o comunque uno in linea con lui dice una cosa giusta se lo condanno a priori sono uno sciocco e basta..e viceversa


----------



## pazzomania (8 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si ma se uno giudica bianco o nero (buono o cattivo) in base all'ideologia politica è ottuso e limitato eh perdonami...allora non vale manco parlarci
> 
> cioè io posso essere anti politco XY ma se un suo "alleato" o comunque uno in linea con lui dice una cosa giusta se lo condanno a priori sono uno sciocco e basta..e viceversa


Anche io, e l' ho sempre scritto, non ho mai compreso chi fa il "tifo" politicamente.
Ma è sempre stata cosi.

Tu sei un centrista, e io anche. Se si può dire cosi.

Ma gli schieramenti esiteranno sempre, e come ho detto è giusto che sia cosi, non siamo ne in Cina ne in Russia.


----------



## Milanoide (8 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Uno stato cuscinetto grosso il triplo se non di più dell'Italia con 45 M di abitanti. Lo stato cuscinetto lo puoi fare con stati piccoli, non con un paese grosso come l'Ucraina. A sto punto fallo direttamente modello Bielorussia, ma Stato cuscinetto l'Ucraina non ha senso di esistere.


Se hanno così paura dell'occidente potrebbero spostare Mosca a est di 5000 km. Hanno un sacco di spazio...


----------



## Mika (8 Marzo 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Se hanno così paura dell'occidente potrebbero spostare Mosca a est di 5000 km. Hanno un sacco di spazio...


Di fatto sono già confinanti con paesi NATO: Lituania, Estonia e Lettonia.


----------



## Milanoide (8 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Di fatto sono già confinanti con paesi NATO: Lituania, Estonia e Lettonia.


Infatti è tutta una cosa pretestuosa quella della sicurezza. La Nato non ti sta attaccando adesso che c'è una guerra provocata dalla Russia, figurarsi in tempo di pace. Tutto pretestuoso.


----------



## Milanoide (8 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Chi odia proprio visceralmente la sinistra, non accetterà MAI di essere trascinato in guerra da governi occidentali prettamente di sinistra.


Per la complessità del tema, non la metterei in termini di sinistra ma di comune anti-liberalismo di provenienza destra e sinistra.

Perché poi la sinistra italiana ha sempre visto le istituzioni europee come l'Europa dei banchieri.

Ne nascerebbe un dibbbattito su cosa è sinistra ch non finirebbe più.


----------



## claudiop77 (8 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ancora? Ma l' ho anticipato prima che succedesse.
> 
> Chi odia proprio visceralmente la sinistra, non accetterà MAI di essere trascinato in guerra da governi occidentali prettamente di sinistra.
> 
> ...


La sinistra in Italia non esiste, è sparita.
C'è un partito che dice di essere di centrosinistra e gli elettori tifosi ci cascano e lo votano.

Comunque io sono contro il green pass ma sono contro Putin, principalmente per il metodo della guerra. Aveva delle ragioni, ma il metodo della guerra non lo posso giustificare.

Il punto è che abbiamo a che fare con lui per quello che è, bisogna prendere decisioni che non finiscano per portarci al fallimento, purtroppo una politica miope degli ultimi decenni ora ci mette in una situazione disastrosa.

Gli americani ci mettono contro la Russia, ma essendo un partner commerciale ci rimettiamo anche noi. Loro invece non subiscono conseguenze negative.
Poi, loro sono gli ultimi che dovrebbero parlare.


----------



## claudiop77 (8 Marzo 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Infatti è tutta una cosa pretestuosa quella della sicurezza. La Nato non ti sta attaccando adesso che c'è una guerra provocata dalla Russia, figurarsi in tempo di pace. Tutto pretestuoso.


Più che difesa "militare" dalla Nato è la volontà di avere degli stati sotto la propria sfera di influenza per trarne beneficio economici.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (8 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LA RUSSIA DIVENTA UFFICIALMENTE LA NAZIONE PIÙ SANZIONATA AL MONDO. SUPERA IRAN, KOREA DEK NORD E SYRIA



C'è chi l'ha letta con la voce di Galliani e chi mente


----------



## danjr (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> dico solo un'altra cosa per oggi e poi stacco.
> a fine di tutto questo tu pensi che l'Ucraina perderà o conquisterà territori ?
> lasciamo un attimo i disastri alle città, i villaggi rasi al suolo, le morti, l'esodo di ucraini, gli orfani e le vedove, la miseria etc
> questa resistenza farà prendere Crimea e Donbass filorusso o perderanno più di quello che per otto anni non hanno accettato ?
> ...


E dopo l’ucraina, visto che si passerà alla Moldavia, cosa dirai?


----------



## hakaishin (8 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ancora? Ma l' ho anticipato prima che succedesse.
> 
> Chi odia proprio visceralmente la sinistra, non accetterà MAI di essere trascinato in guerra da governi occidentali prettamente di sinistra.
> 
> ...


Ma mi spieghi che diavolo di discorso è?
Quindi tu sei sempre nel giusto e gli alto sono co…ni? 
ma poi che cosa c’entra là sinistra? Nulla. Anche se fossero tutti di destra io la guerra per l’ucraina non la voglio per una serie di ragioni che nulla hanno a che vedere con destra e sinistra. Stare facendo la stessa identica cosa fatta col covid: voi santo siete quelli giusti e gli altri che osano avere un pensiero proprio, magari diverso, siamo dei pazzi emarginati sociali, no vax 5g filo putin?
Ma che discorso è?
Mah


----------



## sunburn (8 Marzo 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Infatti è tutta una cosa pretestuosa quella della sicurezza. La Nato non ti sta attaccando adesso che c'è una guerra provocata dalla Russia, figurarsi in tempo di pace. Tutto pretestuoso.


Ovviamente. Putin vuole prendersi con la forza ciò che, per incapacità sua e della classe dirigente che ha scelto, non è riuscito a prendersi con i normali strumenti politico-diplomatici.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Marzo 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Per la complessità del tema, non la metterei in termini di sinistra ma di comune anti-liberalismo di provenienza destra e sinistra.
> 
> Perché poi la sinistra italiana ha sempre visto le istituzioni europee come l'Europa dei banchieri.
> 
> Ne nascerebbe un dibbbattito su cosa è sinistra ch non finirebbe più.


Ma infatti è un discorso che non ha il mini senso


----------



## hakaishin (8 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> E dopo l’ucraina, visto che si passerà alla Moldavia, cosa dirai?


Si si gioca a risiko!


----------



## Controcorrente (8 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si si gioca a risiko!


Non conosci la situazione della Moldavia evidentemente (non è una critica, nemmeno io la conoscerei se mia moglie non fosse Moldava), altrimenti capiresti che arrivare in Moldavia è automatico, con tutto ciò che comporta, non appena i Russi passeranno Odessa. Poi il fatto che non sarà un'invasione violenta, è un altro discorso.

Io capisco che inizialmente qualche tentativo di complottismo disperato o il cercare interessi economici impossibili da trovare (questa guerra non è un vantaggio per nessuno, ma veramente nessuno, se non forse per i Cinesi a medio / lungo termine) che girava sui social e nei video dei soliti "illuminati" vi possa aver convinto che quello che il "mainstream", che per qualcuno è incomprensibilmente il diavolo, raccontava era inversione tra buoni e cattivi. Ma, credo che la pochezza di questo essere e le sue azioni di questi giorni, dovrebbero avervi fatto capire a chi ci troviamo davanti. E' ingiustificabile, inumano, folle. 

Quello che sta accadendo non ha nulla a che fare con nessuna guerra vista nel dopoguerra, perchè in Ucraina non c'è una sola persona (ma veramente NEMMENO UNA) che si sarebbe sentita liberata anche se l'invasione fosse stata indolore. Qui non si tratta di aver sbagliato la parte di popolo da appoggiare, non si tratta di aver deposto un dittatore liberando un popolo non considerando la situazione politica che si sarebbe creata, qui si tratta di un INVASIONE DI CONQUISTA. Brutale, anacronistica, disorganizzata, che può ricordare solo ciò che Hitler fece in Polonia. Hoc est.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (8 Marzo 2022)

al di là dell'incredibile propaganda dell'invasore basata sulla mistificazione della realtà di coscritti russi in ucraina a combattere c'è ne sono ed anche riservisti


----------



## __king george__ (8 Marzo 2022)

nella notte bombardamento dei russi a Sumy

alcune bombe sarebbero caduti anche su edifici residenziali

9 civili morti tra cui 2 bambini..

ho finito le parole...


----------



## hakaishin (8 Marzo 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Non conosci la situazione della Moldavia evidentemente (non è una critica, nemmeno io la conoscerei se mia moglie non fosse Moldava), altrimenti capiresti che arrivare in Moldavia è automatico, con tutto ciò che comporta, non appena i Russi passeranno Odessa. Poi il fatto che non sarà un'invasione violenta, è un altro discorso.
> 
> Io capisco che inizialmente qualche tentativo di complottismo disperato o il cercare interessi economici impossibili da trovare (questa guerra non è un vantaggio per nessuno, ma veramente nessuno, se non forse per i Cinesi a medio / lungo termine) che girava sui social e nei video dei soliti "illuminati" vi possa aver convinto che quello che il "mainstream", che per qualcuno è incomprensibilmente il diavolo, raccontava era inversione tra buoni e cattivi. Ma, credo che la pochezza di questo essere e le sue azioni di questi giorni, dovrebbero avervi fatto capire a chi ci troviamo davanti. E' ingiustificabile, inumano, folle.
> 
> Quello che sta accadendo non ha nulla a che fare con nessuna guerra vista nel dopoguerra, perchè in Ucraina non c'è una sola persona (ma veramente NEMMENO UNA) che si sarebbe sentita liberata anche se l'invasione fosse stata indolore. Qui non si tratta di aver sbagliato la parte di popolo da appoggiare, non si tratta di aver deposto un dittatore liberando un popolo non considerando la situazione politica che si sarebbe creata, qui si tratta di un INVASIONE DI CONQUISTA. Brutale, anacronistica, disorganizzata, che può ricordare solo ciò che Hitler fece in Polonia. Hoc est.


Oddio sempre la solita solfa?
Complottismo? Vi ha convinto?
Ma con chi credi di parlare? Qui non c’è nessuno che sia filo putin o avalli le sue follie (di certo non io). Già solo l’esempio di Hitler mi fa ridere ma ok…
Voi vi siete convinti che gioca a risiko e conquisterà il mondo. Se lo dite voi…
Sinceramente mi sono rotto di questo vostro atteggiamento


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Per favore non fate passare putin nel giusto, questo ha invaso, ha bombardato qualsiasi cosa, sta distruggendo pure il suo paese…
> 
> perché si continua quasi a “giustificare” questo pazzo e continuiamo ad insultare zelensky che non è scappato e sta semplicemente difendendo il suo paese??? Perché???



ma penso siano in pochi a giustificarlo. Anche i seguaci politici europei stanno facendo una giravolta improvvisa, dai Salvini, ai Lepen all'AfD tedesca ecc..


----------



## hakaishin (8 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> nella notte bombardamento dei russi a Sumy
> 
> alcune bombe sarebbero caduti anche su edifici residenziali
> 
> ...


Lo dico sempre, non si fermerà mai. Pur di riuscire in quello che si è messo in quella testa bacata raderà tutto al suolo. E devo leggere che non ha interesse a governare sulle macerie…
In un modo o nell’altro deve vincere sto boia. Io per questo sono convinto che si dovrebbe trovare un accordo il prima possibile


----------



## hakaishin (8 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma penso siano in pochi a giustificarlo. Anche i seguaci politici europei stanno facendo una giravolta improvvisa, dai Salvini, ai Lepen all'AfD tedesca ecc..


Infatti non esiste nessuno che lo giustifica.
Poi semmai uno può avere idee e pensieri diversi sul fatto, ma giustificare tutto questo è impossibile.
Perché poi dire che zelensky è un pupazzo senza senso non esclude che Putin sia un pazzo da far brillare il prima possibile


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Marzo 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Non conosci la situazione della Moldavia evidentemente (non è una critica, nemmeno io la conoscerei se mia moglie non fosse Moldava), altrimenti capiresti che arrivare in Moldavia è automatico, con tutto ciò che comporta, non appena i Russi passeranno Odessa. Poi il fatto che non sarà un'invasione violenta, è un altro discorso.
> 
> Io capisco che inizialmente qualche tentativo di complottismo disperato o il cercare interessi economici impossibili da trovare (questa guerra non è un vantaggio per nessuno, ma veramente nessuno, se non forse per i Cinesi a medio / lungo termine) che girava sui social e nei video dei soliti "illuminati" vi possa aver convinto che quello che il "mainstream", che per qualcuno è incomprensibilmente il diavolo, raccontava era inversione tra buoni e cattivi. Ma, credo che la pochezza di questo essere e le sue azioni di questi giorni, dovrebbero avervi fatto capire a chi ci troviamo davanti. E' ingiustificabile, inumano, folle.
> 
> Quello che sta accadendo non ha nulla a che fare con nessuna guerra vista nel dopoguerra, perchè in Ucraina non c'è una sola persona (ma veramente NEMMENO UNA) che si sarebbe sentita liberata anche se l'invasione fosse stata indolore. Qui non si tratta di aver sbagliato la parte di popolo da appoggiare, non si tratta di aver deposto un dittatore liberando un popolo non considerando la situazione politica che si sarebbe creata, qui si tratta di un INVASIONE DI CONQUISTA. Brutale, anacronistica, disorganizzata, che può ricordare solo ciò che Hitler fece in Polonia. Hoc est.



il problema è proprio questo, cercare di trovare una soluzione razionale a sto casino. Non c'è nulla di razionale in questa guerra, una mera invasione di uno stato sovrano da parte di un esaltato con evidenti problemi mentali che ha reso l'intera Duma e gli organi di poteri dei meri "Yes Man" che non faranno altro che annuire a ogni parola che esce dalla sua bocca. Qualcuno si berrà anche la storia della NATO o dei nazi-fascisti ucraini, la realtà è che questo è un pazzoide che ha iniziato una guerra che sta distruggendo l'Ucraina e la sua nazione. Difficile quindi dire cosa succederà, visto che non vi è nulla di razionale in quello che sta succedendo. Il mio scenario è che questo non si fermerà mai, tanto sa benissimo che non sarà mai più riconosciuto dalla comunità internazionale, al massimo potrà andare a visitare il suo amico cinese o venezuelano.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma mi spieghi che diavolo di discorso è?
> Quindi tu sei sempre nel giusto e gli alto sono co…ni?
> ma poi che cosa c’entra là sinistra? Nulla. Anche se fossero tutti di destra io la guerra per l’ucraina non la voglio per una serie di ragioni che nulla hanno a che vedere con destra e sinistra. Stare facendo la stessa identica cosa fatta col covid: voi santo siete quelli giusti e gli altri che osano avere un pensiero proprio, magari diverso, siamo dei pazzi emarginati sociali, no vax 5g filo putin?
> Ma che discorso è?
> Mah



Ma lascia perdere. Lascia perdere proprio.

Chissà che tipo di ragionamenti vengono fatti sull'appartenenza politica quando ti vedono, ad esempio, criticare ferocemente episodi di violenza sessuale o degrado urbano.

Mica andrebbe bene, allora, è faziosità pure quella. Evidentemente qualcuno preferirebbe che si parteggiasse per i violentatori.

Chissà che pensa certa gente quando vedono il gombloddismoh per il vairuz e poi incredibilmente scoprono che rifiuti le teorie sul 5G, sul grafene e sui rettiliani. Strano pure che non crediamo alla terra piatta, concetto di destra secondo taluni. Renditi conto a che livelli di follia siamo.

L'ho domandato varie volte come mai succede questo fenomeno. Risposte: zero.

Io ho smesso di chiedere, fai altrettanto.

Poveri noi. Fine OT.


----------

